# Die Zeit läuft...



## Exsus (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

was denkt ihr, wird WoW  in naher Zukunft mehr (oder konstante) Spieler haben? Was für das Spiel spricht, ist, dass es immer mehr Haushalte mit Internetanschluss gibt und wer erstmal Geschmack am Internet (chatten und spielen) gefunden hat, kommt wohl kaum versuchsweise an den Genre-Primus vorbei, dank Internet-, Print- und TV-Werbung. Ebenso die Mundpropaganda. Hinzu kommt das es ja es ständig erweitert wird. Es bietet gerade für Neueinsteiger massssssssig Quests und Zeug (Archiv/Erfolge/Gebiete, ect.) . 

Aber erweitern heisst nicht unbedingt verbessern.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die jenigen, die schon eine Weile dabei sind, suchen evtl. Alternativen. Und die Konkurrenz schläft nicht. Age of Conan, HdRO, RoM, GW, Warhammer (später evtl. Aion) könnten gelangweilte Spieler von WoW abziehen, aber ebenso wieder nach Azeroth zurückführen. Usw...

Was denkt ihr, wird WoW aufgrund der "langen" Existenz und Präsenz eine solidge Millionen-fache Spielerschar in der Zukunft halten oder gar wieder erweitern können, oder werden die Konkurrenten mehr Spieler von Wow abziehen und an sich binden können?


btw. die Frage ist mir gekommen, weil ich immer wieder nach einigen Pausen meine Zelte in Azeroth aufschlage. Gewisse Elemente ziehen mich wieder hin, was bisher noch keine Konkurrenz geschaft hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naldina (25. Juli 2009)

ich hab vor kurzem mal die 2Wochenzurückkommaktion von AoC genutzt. Ich hab 5 Minuten gespielt und wieder ausgemacht. Für mich gibts noch nichts vergleichbares


----------



## Damatar (25. Juli 2009)

ka mag sein kan nur für mich sprechen und mir macht wow seit realese spa´ß immernoch werd da bei bleiben


----------



## dragon1 (25. Juli 2009)

Die zeit laeuft...und zwar gegen diesen Thread.
Bald gibts n close da:
1 Keine Sufu benutzt
2 keine ernsthaftes diskusionstheme
3 Am 2012 die Welt untergeht/ausseridische kommen. Geh zu den anderen "Propheten"


----------



## Kritze (25. Juli 2009)

Es bleibt abzuwarten ... fakt ist, dass WoW einfach interessanter ist.
Zum einen hat WoW eine Geschichte (Die aber momentan eher durcheinander gewirbelt wird) und ist vom Gameplay her ausgereifter... hat ne komische Kanten Grafik aber was solls, macht dennoch spaß.

In Age of Conan "soll" es eine Geschichte geben ... basierend wohl auf Filmen und Büchern - aber kenn ich die ? Wohl nicht ... doch wo Arni wa mit seinem Dicken bastard Schwert durch die Lande gewetzt ist und leute abgemurkst haben aber wtf wer ist dieser Thoth Amon ? Ägypten ?
Das Gameplay ... nya gewöhnungsbedürftig. Teilweise komisch wie die zuschlagen und iwie träge Kämpfe. Realismus mag gegeben sein aber was solls.

Star Wars The Old Republic ... allgemein bekannt ist Ep1-6 und die 2 Spiele Knight of the Old Republic ... vorgeschichte für das MMORPG ist also gegeben: Revan, Bürgerkrieg, sith sind nach coruscant zurückgekehrt usw. von daher würde mich das mehr interessieren als Age of Conan.
Zudem richtig schöner Cinematic Trailer worüber man Gedanken schweifen kann ... 

AION ... naja ... jedem das seine. Sieht für mich aus wie ein weiteres Asia Grind Game wofür man bezahlen muss, das verbinde ich widerum mit Rappelz und die anderen vielen Grind Games.

Momentan aber denke ich, dass WoW noch lange existieren wird. Vor allem weil Blizz recht schnell Content nachschiebt und bestimmt bei der kommenden Blizzcon bereits das neue Addon bekannt geben werden.


----------



## Deep Space (25. Juli 2009)

Auf der einen Seite stehen die aufgebauten Freundschaften und erreichten Erfolge, die WoW an einen bindet, während man bei einem anderen Spiel ja vollkommen bei Null anfangen muss.
Bei Aion bin ich etwas skeptisch, dass es Erfolg haben dürfte. Auch aufgrund des fehlenden Hintergrundwissens: Weshalb macht man dieses oder jenes beziehungsweise wer ist dieser und jener? Im Gegensatz zu zb. WoW oder Herr der Ringe ist es ein vollkommen neues und unbekanntes Universum.
Dagegen kann diese Frage, was die Zukunft von World of Warcraft angeht, weitaus besser beantwortet werden, wenn die SF-MMO's wie Stargate (lange nichts mehr davon gehört) und vor allem Star Wars und Star Trek erscheinen.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (25. Juli 2009)

Meine Meinung ist, das WOW spätestens Mitte 2010 einstaubt.
In den nächsten Monaten kommen soviele Spiele:

1: Star Trek Online
Es ist eine so alte Story. Picard und Kirk, wer kennt sie nicht, die unendliche Weiten. Ich bin auch ein großer Star Trek Fan. Viele alte Leute die WOW spielen werden sich an die Alten folgen mit Kirk erinnern. Ich denke wenn es gut wird, werden einige Hierhin abwandern.

2: Stargate World:
Aus Persönlicher Sicht ist Stargate nicht so mein Fall. Ich gucke es wenn mir langweillig ist, aber ein Fan bin ich nicht. Dafür ein Kumpel. Für den ist WOW mit Stargate gelaufen.

3: Aion
Naja was gibts da zu sagen. Ein neues MMO im Mittelalter Style, das bisher sogar ganz gut aussieht

4 ( Mein Favorit) : The Old Republic
Wer noch die Video Documentation 3 nicht gesehen hat, aber Star Wars mag, dem kann ich nur empfehlen dies zutun. Ich war beeindruckt. In einem MMO viele Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten. Jeder Charakter ist einzeln vertont, man fühlt sich als Teil der Star Wars Welt.

Also mit STO und TOR ist für mich auch WOW erstmal zu Ende. Ich denke wenn WOW so wie jetzt weitermacht, wird es bald ein Ende haben. All diese Spiele werden mit den neues Engines gemacht, werden mit liebe ausgearbeitet und Designed. WOW bleibt selbst nach allen Schreien in ihren Foren immer gleich:
- Items entscheiden, nicht der Skill
- Items sehen immer noch aus wie ,,IchBinSoEvilRoxXxorSehtDenNebel´´.
- Instanzen werden schon nach kurzer Zeit Downgenervt bis zum Gehtnichtmehr.
- Die Story wird in den Boden gestampft
- Die Klassen sind nach jedem Patch gegen andere Sinnlos. Wo der Pala eigentlich downgehen sollte, geht er doch hoch usw.

Da können 10.000 Leute mich beukotieren, aber nach meiner Meinung sind nun die Next Gen MMO´s wie oben die, die das Monopoll haben werden.

Edit: hachja stimmt mit dem majakalender...wir brauchen ja dann eh nicht weiterzureden;D


----------



## Nebola (25. Juli 2009)

und ? dann kommen die ebend alle.

Alles möglichen Spiele wurden schon zu WoW Ablösern etc. erklärt. Aber bisher gab es noch keins.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (25. Juli 2009)

Naja ich habe wieder mit WAR angefangen und bis KotoR rauskommt bleib ich auch dabei. 
WoW hat in den letzten 2,5 Jahren zuviel kaputt gepatcht und es ist einfach kein vergleich mehr zu den Classiczeiten, welche mich noch an das Spiel gefesselt haben. 
Aber da ich ein riesen KotoR fan bin, freu ich mich natürlich auf den 3. Teil! 
Auch wenn ich mir gewünscht hätte, dass es wieder ein offline Rpg wird.


----------



## Cheaters (25. Juli 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> 2: Stargate World:
> Aus Persönlicher Sicht ist Stargate nicht so mein Fall. Ich gucke es wenn mir langweillig ist, aber ein Fan bin ich nicht. Dafür ein Kumpel. Für den ist WOW mit Stargate gelaufen.
> 
> 4 ( Mein Favorit) : The Old Republic
> Wer noch die Video Documentation 3 nicht gesehen hat, aber Star Wars mag, dem kann ich nur empfehlen dies zutun. Ich war beeindruckt. In einem MMO viele Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten. Jeder Charakter ist einzeln vertont, man fühlt sich als Teil der Star Wars Welt.



Ui, gleich 2 geile neue Spiele (bei denen mich die Hintergrundgeschichte interessiert).
Ansonsten, spätestens wenn WoW viele Abonnenten verliert, wird Blizzard 100% wieder anfangen, bessere und qualitativ hochwertigere Updates zu machen.
Aber bei den 2 oben genannten Spielen, werde ich sogar schwach werden, und sie auf jeden Fall mal antesten =)

MfG Cheaters


----------



## Acho (26. Juli 2009)

Geht doch zu euren KOMISCHEN neuen Spielen!! Ich bleib bei WoW !!!

Ok sagen wir mal so: Lasst ma 7 mio. (die zahl is aus der Luft gegriffen) zu irgendwelchen anderen Spielen rübergehen.WoW wird trotzdem Überleben und immernoch Das best besuchte Spiel sein^^

Wieviel Spieler hat das nächste bessere/schlechtere MMO? irgendwas 6 stelliges Oder?


----------



## Aragorn1994 (26. Juli 2009)

Ich will nun nicht unhöfflich sein, jedem das seine:
Aber wie wäre es mal sich zu bequemen, anstatt zu sagen ,,Hach dann kommen halt soviele Spiele, WOW bleibt trotzdem die Number one´´ Nicht alles aus der sicht einen WOW-Fanboys zu sehen.
Umgerechnet, haben Diese Spiele, also Star Gate, Star Trek, und Star Wars eine VIEL größere Fangemeinde als es WOW Spieler gibt. Man kennt das auf der ganzen Welt.

Mein Vorposter: WOW wird bleiben da sage ich nichts gegen, doch es geht unter. Die Geschichte ist Schrott, Items sind zu übertrieben Designed und man gibt sich keine Mühe mehr. Hast du gesehen wie sich andere Firmen mit ihrem MMO´s die bald kommen, mühe gibt? Sehr viel.

Ich wette mit euch, das Diese vielleicht WOW nicht vom Thron stoßen, das vielleicht nicht. Aber es werden viele Spieler abwandern, die dann nie mehr wiederkommen. Und Blizzard wird sich umsehen das kann ich dir sagen.

Also wenn es Released mal nicht auf WOW Sitzenbleiben. Schlau sein, Meinungen einholen, Videos angucken, wenns einem gefällt mal ein NExt Gen MMO antesten, und nicht alles mit WOW Vergleichen. Ihr werdet sehen wie diese Spiele besser sein werden als WOW.

Meine Meinung ist, entgegen dieser ganzen ,,WOW FOREVER!´´ Fanboys: WOW macht es nicht mehr lange gut, bald kommt der Finale Schuss, mit dem die sich ins Bein schießen. Die neuen MMO´s sind da nur die Waffe. Die Kugel macht Blizzard selbst


----------



## Xondor (26. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube für Neueinsteiger ist WoW sogar ein besseres Spiel denn je, für alt gesottene Spieler ist es allerdings weniger interessant geworden.
Wahrscheinlich vermag WoW die Spieler nichtmehr so lang zu binden...

Aber mir geht es wie vielen: Ich bin zwar enttäuscht von WoW, weil es einfach nichtmehr das selbe ist aber kein anderes MMO kann mich annähernd so fesseln wie es WoW getan hat. 
Gestern hab ich mir extra die 9gb lotro runtergeladen um es 14 Tage zu testen. Heute hab ich reingeschaut und nach 5 Minuten hat es mir gereicht. Hab mich noch durch ein paar Quests gequält. 
AoC hab ich kurz vor Release die Beta gespielt, da war es ähnlich (und das Spiel hab ich min. 1 Jahr sehr interessiert verfolgt).

Was genau mir an dieses Spielen nicht passt, kann ich nichtmal genau sagen, aber da merkt man erst wieviel WoW anscheinend richtig macht.
Es sind die kleinen Dinge, besonders was das Interface angeht, die einfach stimmen müssen.


----------



## neo1986 (26. Juli 2009)

OMG alle mit ihrem Aoc kommt =wow weltuntergangs kram.... das nervt langsam echt......es werden vielleicht wens hochkommt, aller höchstens, 1mio spieler wechseln, da haben in den letzten wochen mehr aufehört.....nee also echt das nervt doch langsam den ruhigsten foren geist!!!......

wow wird in der zukunft ganz langsam wie eine leiche verotten weil die community, blizz.......alle gegeneinander arbeiten.....trotzdem wird wow mindesten noch 5-6 jahre erfolgreich bleiben und in den nächsten 20 jahren wird es kein erfolgreicheres mmorpg geben........



Spoiler



ich freu mich schon auf die "scheiß fanboy" flames....


----------



## Tokenlord (26. Juli 2009)

Kamos schrieb:


> Naja ich habe wieder mit WAR angefangen und bis KotoR rauskommt bleib ich auch dabei.
> WoW hat in den letzten 2,5 Jahren zuviel kaputt gepatcht und es ist einfach kein vergleich mehr zu den Classiczeiten, welche mich noch an das Spiel gefesselt haben.
> Aber da ich ein riesen KotoR fan bin, freu ich mich natürlich auf den 3. Teil!
> Auch wenn ich mir gewünscht hätte, dass es wieder ein offline Rpg wird.


Es ist nicht Kotor 3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xandy (26. Juli 2009)

Ich persönlich hab mit WoW aufgehört nicht weil es schei*e geworden ist sondern weil ich mich mit anderen für mich wichtigeren Themen widmen möchte.Den Leute denen es Spaß macht die werden weiterspielen ,ich persönlich zweifle daran das in nächster Zeit ein ,,WoW-Killer´´ erscheinen wird.

Mfg Xandy


----------



## Faei (26. Juli 2009)

nun ja WoW weitet sich immer weiter auf internationaler ebene aus 
ich spiele seid bc release wow ich habe nicht vor in naher zukunft auf zu hören
ausserdem die anderen  spiele wie aion RoM HdRo hab sie ausprobiert und naja 
ich fand sie schlichtweg einfach nur kake es ist grafisch nicht vergleichbar wobei die grafik bei manchen 
vllt besser ist aber man ist es einfach nicht gewonnt
bedenklich ist nur das es wenig neue spieler gibt zumindest auf meinem 
server ist es so classic ist tot es laufen vllt hier und da ein paar twinks mit twinkschulter etc rum mehr aber auch nicht
was ich sehr begrüßen würde währen wirklich neue rassen die werden dann natürlich sofort ausprobiert wenn 
nicht gerade die neuen raid besucht werden oder auf lvl 90 gelvlt wird aber was noch besser aber auch 
sehr viel unwarscheinlicher währe eine weitere fraktion das würde verhindern das man sich durch die classic und bc contents nicht einfach nur durchziehen lässt sondern ernsthaft hoch lvlt


----------



## LordKlobb (26. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WoW hat mein Herz fest im Griff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mehr kann ich dazu nich sagen. ich hab AoC getestet, Warhammer angespielt, aber nichts, absolut gar nichts kommt an mein azeroth ran.

ich denke wenn man so lange spielt, (viele spielen ja schon noch länger) also wie ich seit kurz vor release von BC,

dann ist man so gewohnt daran, ich weis nicht wie ichs vergleichen soll, ohne das spiel herabzuwerten, vlt mit einer ehe xD mh naja ich sag ma so, manche patches sind zwa bescheiden, manchma hab ich auch gar keine lust zu spielen und trotzdem kann kein anderes mmo meinem das wasser reichen!

Viele freunde von mir haben auch alternativen ausprobiert aber in 95% der fälle kehren sie zu WoW zurück.


ich find aion zb hat viel potenzial, und ich werde es je nachdem bestimmt auch anspielen, wenn es einen testaccount von 10 tagen gibt, aller wow oder war. aber das gameplay,das spiel gefühk un das gewohnte aus WoW wird immer im hinterkopf sein. DAS SPIEL das mich von WoW trennt muss mich in der ersten minute packen un nimmer loslassen...


so seh ichs^^

und nein ich bin kein 24/7 junkie der sonst nix hat, ich habe viele Hobbys, n job ne freundin un spiel eig nur am wochenende ma länger als 2 stunden, unter der woche komm ich miest gar nich dazu^^


so far


----------



## Velias (26. Juli 2009)

Ich denke schon das WoW eine gleichbleibende Spielerzahl haben wird.
Sicherlich vereinen Themen wie Star Trek, Star Wars und co deutlich mehr Fans unter sich als Warcraft / WoW, aber das hat 1. keine große Aussagekraft und 2. ist im MMO Bereich WoW der zahlenmässige Guru schlecht hin. Große Namen alleine reichen nicht für ein gutes Spiel, das haben schon viele andere gezeigt. Ein Star Wars Galaxies war auch nie annähernd so erfolgreich wie WoW und ist da ein gutes Negativbeispiel (leider) wie potential, Hype und Fanbase verschwendet werden können. Ausserdem muss nicht jedes andere Spiel heissen das man WoW verlässt. Es gibt ja nicht nur entweder oder, viele Spielen auch mehrere Spiele parallel.

Ich persönlich freue mich vorallem auf SW:TOR , da man bisher von Bioware nur absolute Spitzen RPGs kennt und Star Wars ein riesiges Universum mit zig möglichkeiten bietet. Es hat meiner Meinung nach auch die besten Chancen einen Hype zu nutzen und mit Qualität Leute zu halten - aber sicher ist das leider erst wenns soweit ist.

Angst habe ich im speziellen vor Star Trek - nicht vom eigentlichen Thema an sich sondern von der Tatsache das Cryptic Studios dem ganzen seine Handschrift aufdrückt, von der ich nicht gerade hohe erwartungen habe. Bin mal gespannt ob ich mich bestätigt sehen werde oder sie mich lügen strafen.

Was die "Das Ende von WoW" Diskussionen angeht muss man ganz klar sagen, es ist immer das selbe ^^
Kommt ein Addon, ein großer Patch oder ein Konkurrenzprodukt raus, wird Seitens der unzufriedenen Spielerschaft (den der Patch nicht gut gefällt ^^) das Ende orakelt und die Fanboys bekämpfen dies mit einigen sinnlosen Lobgesängen die keinen Zweifel daran lassen das der "FC Bayern des MMO Genre" nie absteigen wird. =D Beim nächsten Patch/Addon  bzw. nach dem release des "genialen" Konkurrenzprodukts, isses wieder genau umgekehrt dann jubeln plötzlich die anderen und wieder andere whinen rum. Es wird immer Leute geben, die's früher alles besser fanden und irgendwann gehen, gleichzeitig fangen neue Spieler an und so gleicht sich das aus.

Ein WoW das jeden so zufrieden Stellen würde das er nichts zu meckern hätte bedürfte 12 Mio unterschiedlicher Versionen ^^
Es wird im Endeffekt erfolgreich bleiben, vielleicht nicht immer so deutlich aber es wird seine Vormachtsstellung nicht einfach aufgeben - und schliesslich werkelt auch Blizzard weiter an MMOs, auch da kanns was tolles geben ^^


----------



## SPL1FFSTAR (26. Juli 2009)

so threads erinnern mich immer an die alle 3 wochen angepriesenen "iphone-killer" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (26. Juli 2009)

13. Juli 2273: World of Warcraft Server schließen ihre Pforten, 3 Milliarden World of Warcraft Spieler nach dem 475. Addon traurig über das Ende.


----------



## Borbarad86 (26. Juli 2009)

Ich als WoW Classic NICHT kenner (aufgrund von besch....eidener Internetverbindung) finde das es WoW noch eine zeitlang macht. Viele Spiele die jetzt mit Top Grafik erscheinen werden das Problem haben das viele nicht extra ihre Rechner aufrüsten/ersetzen werden wegen dem Spiel. WoW hat zwar im Vergleich zu bereits erschienen Spielen die "schlechtere" Grafik aber so haben wir alle Warcraft kennen und lieben gelernt. WoW wird sich so lange über Wasser halten können bis Blizzard den Gnadenstoß selbst verpasst. Durch das ganze gepatche wird alles eher schlimmer als besser. Testserver sind nur da damit die Spieler schon den halben bzw Dreiviertel Content clearen und dann bei fertigstellung einfach nur noch durchrennen. Fehlerbehebung auf einem Testserver (wofür er eigentlich da sein sollte) wird eh nicht betrieben, da noch Wochen später die gleichen Fehler auftreten bzw sogar mehr.

Ich persönlich werd WoW weiterhin zocken bis ein neues Game kommt das mich ablenkt. Das dann durchgefreakt werde(im falle von Offlinegames) und dann weiter mit WoW.



Rechtschreibfehler sind beabsichtigt und dienen der allgemeinen Belustigung.


----------



## markbergs94 (26. Juli 2009)

AN ALLE NICHT ANWORTEN !!!
DAS IST EIN POLITIKER DER WILL WOW AB 18 MACHEN !!! xD

ne spass bei seite ... oder doch nicht ;-)
aber warcraft ist und bleibt hammer und wow ist da nur das game zum game also wo man sachen miteinander unternehmen kann ^^
man bin ich gut^^


----------



## Trorg (26. Juli 2009)

Ich find die vergleiche sind einfach unpassend.
Ihr vergleicht Spiele die neu sind, die noch im Anfangsstadium sind mit einem Spiel das so lange auf dem Markt ist wie WoW, das so viele Wandlungen und Änderungen mitgemacht hat.

Es ist vergleichbar mit:
Ihr führt ein Unternehmen, ein Mitarbeiter ist 20 Jahre dabei und weis über sämtliche Abläuft bescheid (z.B.weis aus´m Kopf wo welcher Ordner steht)
Jetzt kommt ein neuer Mitarbeiter dazu und ihr verlangt das er am ersten Tag genauso gut ist wie der der schon 20 Jahre dabei ist.

Kurz gesagt totaler Humbug den ihr da redet.

Wer zu Start von WoW angefangen hat weis selber wie verbuggt das Spiel damals war.
Nur die lange Zeit und das Geld das an Blizz geflossen ist, das ist das was WoW zu dem gemacht hat was es heute ist.
Nicht zu vergessen die Community die WoW grade gnadenlos zu Grunde richtet (DPS geschreie, kein Klassenverständniss mehr, überwiegende Causalisierung des Spiels weil es die meisten Spieler so wollten)
Es wird nie ein WoW Killer geben weil jedes Spiel klein anfängt und nicht gleich mit 10 millionen Spielern beginnt.
Die einzigen die das Spiel killen sind die Spieler selber.


----------



## baummi (26. Juli 2009)

Jaja.WOW stirbt mal wieder.Watn Quatsch.lol


----------



## Gulwar (26. Juli 2009)

Die Zeit läuft.....
....eindeutig gegen diesen Thread. Wie oft ist in den letzten jahren schon die Erde untergegangen. Hmm, morgen solls ja auch wieder so sein.
Blizzardspiele zeichnen sich durch extreme Langelebigkeit aus, und das Spieler kommen und gehen ist völlig normal. Das andere Spiele nicht mithalten können ist ja nicht Blizzards Schuld, es gibt genug die alles ausprobieren und doch wieder kommen.
Langsam glaube ich, die TE werden bezahlt das sie Werbung für die Mitbewerber.
Und WoW läuft ganz sicher - bis zum Ende. Vielleicht morgen, vielleicht übermorgen, vielleicht laufen die Server auch noch lange nach dem Tod des letzten Menschen. Aliens wollen auch Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordKlobb (26. Juli 2009)

also der vorposter schrieb : blizzard spiele halten sich lang^^ jetz muss ich an starcraft denken und schmunzeln xD

wenn wow sich so hält, trotz technik änderungen etc, und davon bin ich überzeugt, haben wir noch bestimmt 3-5 jahre daran. ausserdem hängen mittlerweile arbitsplätze,existenzen etc daran.
nd warum sollte man was beenden ,was so gut läuft?^^


also dann ma noch viel spaß in azeroth


----------



## FraSokBUF (26. Juli 2009)

Hi,
WoW wird mit Sicherheit noch länger laufen... es laufen auch andere Genrevertreter nach Jahren noch (z.B. Anarchy Online), obwohl sie halt mit ihren Kundenzahlen nicht mal annähernd in die Nähe kommen. Das wird vermutlich auch nicht mehr passieren, denn die Erwartungshaltung an neue MMOs ist einfach zu gross gewoden und wenn die Leute dann herausfinden, dass es im Grunde ja doch wieder so ist wie gehabt (Quests, Mobs killen, blabla), dann hören sie auf / wechseln. Fluktuation wird WoW sicherlich haben, aber wo Leute gehen, kommen auch neue Leute wieder.

Und bis Blizzard ausrechnet, dass die Sache sich wirklich nicht mehr rentiert, vergehen locker noch einige Jahre...

Gruss,
FSB


----------



## Dany_ (26. Juli 2009)

WoW is zur Zeit sehr langweilig, wenn ich on bin steh ich eigentlich nur in hauptstädten ich warte mal 3.2 ab, wenns genau so langweilig weitergeht gibts erstmal ne Pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karvon (26. Juli 2009)

Acho schrieb:


> Geht doch zu euren KOMISCHEN neuen Spielen!! Ich bleib bei WoW !!!
> 
> Ok sagen wir mal so: Lasst ma 7 mio. (die zahl is aus der Luft gegriffen) zu irgendwelchen anderen Spielen rübergehen.WoW wird trotzdem Überleben und immernoch Das best besuchte Spiel sein^^
> 
> Wieviel Spieler hat das nächste bessere/schlechtere MMO? irgendwas 6 stelliges Oder?



ich liebe es, wenn sich leute nicht auskennen und blödsinn schreiben! Schon allein seafight (ein Browsergame) hat  4 millionen spieler! Und Eve oder ähnliche ältere MMORPGs gibts mittlerweile schon etliche jahre. Hört doch mal auf euch WoW schön zu reden! Beucht mal ein WoW Forum und ein Eve Forum...da sind 10 jahre zwischen den der einen Community und der anderen. Es ist fakt, dass 60% der WoW Leute kinder sind oder kindisches verhalten an den Tag legen! Das WoW Forum ist lächerlich, sobald einer mal wirklich schreibt, dass WoW schlecht ist und mittlerweile ist es das auch, wird losgeflamt...der fakt ist, die classic leute, haben damals noch ein spielerlebnis gehabt, was es seit WotLK und den späten BC patches nicht mehr gibt! Die AH Preise sind mies wie nie zuvor usw.

Die next gen MMORPGs werden der Hammer, ihr werdets sehen. Vor allem TOR! Und bis das rauskommt, spiel ich First Class MMORPGs wie Eve online!

Na dann, viel Spaß beim weiterflamen =)

Mfg


----------



## Stutenandy (26. Juli 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Wer zu Start von WoW angefangen hat weis selber wie verbuggt das Spiel damals war.
> Nur die lange Zeit und das Geld das an Blizz geflossen ist, das ist das was WoW zu dem gemacht hat was es heute ist.



WoW hatte zum Release sicherlich einige Bugs, aber wirklich verbuggt war es damals im direkten Vergleich
mit so manch einem anderen MMO ganz sicher nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Umso unverständlicher das einige der Ansicht sind, das WoW-Classic mit vergleichsweise wenig" Content das einzig
wahre WoW war und Blizzard es durch massenhaft Content-Nachschub und 2 hervorragenden Add-Ons nur kaputt gepatcht
hat.


----------



## Annovella (26. Juli 2009)

Ums direkt zu sagen: WoW for the win!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Stutenandy schrieb:


> Umso unverständlicher das einige der Ansicht sind, das WoW-Classic mit vergleichsweise wenig" Content das einzig
> wahre WoW war und Blizzard es durch massenhaft Content-Nachschub und 2 hervorragenden Add-Ons nur kaputt gepatcht
> hat.



Ich finde das Spiel großartig, nur hat sich sehr viel verändert im Bezug auf PvP und genau das ist das Problem der alten PvP Titanen. Damals gab es deutlich weniger PvPler und kaum einer konnte richtig spielen. Ausserdem war das PvP "freier", das heißt: Es war kein - wie es heutzutage ist - auskontern mit Cooldowns. Heutzutage ist PvP mehr gescriptet, als irgendeine Instanz und Spieler die meinen, sie haben skill, haben lediglich einen Algorythmus bei jeder Rasse+Klasse, den sie durchlaufen. Es gibt keine unerwarteten Dinge mehr.
Wenn man sich ein top Mage und ein top Krieger im duell anschaut, sieht man es perfekt, besser geht es nicht. Ich denke jeder, der 1/3 seines Tages vor OG verbringt, weiss was ich meine.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (26. Juli 2009)

Acho schrieb:


> Wieviel Spieler hat das nächste bessere/schlechtere MMO? irgendwas 6 stelliges Oder?



Hm.

Glaube Lineage2 hatte ergendwie um die 3,5 mio und Lineage1 um die 4,5 mio.. Also das Spiel mit den meisten Spielern wär WoW dann nichtmehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (26. Juli 2009)

Wayne ob WoW stirbt, solange man selber Spaß am Spiel hat? AoC, WAR, HdRO und sicherlich auch ein großteil der neuen MMOs (Aion, SW, ST) werden ihre Fanbase haben und daher bestehen. WoW wird irgendwann untergehen, das liegt aber ganz allein daran, wann die Entwickler entscheiden, dass es sich nicht mehr rentiert. Selbst UO; Everquest1 und DAoC existieren noch.
Die Qualität des Spiels definiert eh jeder anders. Ich fand WoW gegen Ende richtig schlecht, es hat mir auch keinen Spass gemacht. Daher konnte ich mich auch ruhigen Gewissens zu WAR begeben, da ich wusste das WoW weder etwas neues bieten wird, noch besser gemacht werden wird. Wenn man soweit ist, dann kann man auch all die "(Pseudo)Freundschaften und -Erfolge" hinter sich lassen und das andere Spiel genießen. Hat man noch Spas an WoW? Na warum denn dann wechseln? Man wird eh imemr nur an WoW denken und alles was nicht wie WoW ist, wird einem dann auch erstmal nicht gefallen. Solange es den Spielern noch Spass macht, warum sollten sie sich Gedanken über andere Spiele machen?

Ist so wie derzeit mit AION, was wurdend ie Boards zugeballert mit "AION wird Spiel X killen, ist viel besser" usw. Das ist mir doch echt Ralle. WAR macht mri derzeit viel Spass, also werde ich in Aion
a) eh nicht richtig glücklich
b) meinen WAR Acc erstmal so schnell nicht aufgeben
Wenn WAR irgendwann langweilig wird, dann kann man sich gerne wieder umschauen.

Aber es ist eben immer so, viele setzen eben ihre ganze Hoffnung in das neue MMO. Es wird der Bringer, der Messias sein, der das Rad neu erfindet und zugleich perfektioniert. Natürlich werden dabei die Grundfesten aller anderen Spiele erschüttert und sie werden untergehen, nur noch von einer Hand voll unverbesserlicher Fanbois gespielt. 1 Monat später sind es die selben Spieler, die sich maßlos über das neue Kack MMO beschweren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorgonn (26. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub nicht das es in absehbarerzeit ein Ende von WoW gibt, aber es wird eines geben, das ist sicher.

Denn jeder der schon einmal intensiv ein P&P RP gespielt hat weiss das man nunmal RPG's nicht unendlich erweitern kann.
Ist halt nunmal so. Da WoW halt auf den Grundfesten eines RPG's basiert wird sich das mit der Zeit (egal ob mit dem nächsten 2,3,4 addons) einfach
von selbst erden, und dann wars das.

Aber dann gibt es sicher WoW 2 oder so ....


----------



## Treni (26. Juli 2009)

ein ende von wow wird es sicher nicht geben, jedoch glaube ich das die rekordmarke 11mio spieler
(jetzt der verlust von china) kA wieviele spieler sind es jetzt noch 6mio? naja jedenfalls wird es sich stabilisieren bei 4-5mio
spieler und hält diese marke auch. aion wird denke ich dann folgen mit 3-4mio spieler!

wow macht vielen leuten noch spaß aber um gottes willen redet es doch net immer in den himmel mit eurer rosa roten brille!


----------



## Nordí530 (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leutz

Ich habe 3 Jahre sehr Intensiv und erfolgreich WoW gezockt aber in letzter Zeit hat es sich meiner meinung nach nur zum Negativen entwickelt ich kann mich noch sehr gut an die ganzen Old School Raids erinnern da haben halt manchmal Raids nicht stattgefunden weil eine bestimmte Klasse mit ner bestimmten Skillung gefehlt hat und ohne dieser ein Raid nicht möglich war, und heute da kann mitgehn wer will den bald ist es so das jeder alles beherscht ich warte nur auf den Tag wo ein Schurke im Raid zum Heilen Degradiert wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist einfacht nur Schrott von Blizzard.

Das nächste sind die lags (nicht nur von mir) die versauen einem das Spiel von WoW Error will ich gar nicht sprechen.

Ich kann mich noch erinnern wie wir alle mit Stufe 60 herumgelaufen sind auf einmal verkündet wurde BC erscheind bald und alles wird neu und besser ja damit haben Blizz recht gehabt wir bekammen Flugmounts OMG wie Geil war das denn als man sich seinen ersten Greifen kaufte ihn auspackte und sich Shattrath mal von oben anguckte und uns fast Schwindelig wurde von der ungewohnten höhe also ich bekamm damals ne Gänsehaut davon ich war von WoW/BC begeistert.
Arena und das ganze PvP System haben Spass gemacht denn mit den Items die man dort bekamm konnte man wenigstens Teilweise einige PVE löcher im eigenen Equip stopfen bis man im Raid was besseres bekamm.

Und Heute ......
Alles nur Schrott willst du erfolgreich Arena machen kein Problem vorausgesetzt du hast nen Pala!
Du bist im Raid mit den DPS ganz oben dann lass mich Raten du zockst bestimmt nen Pala?
Und die Numero Uno des (Gruppen)Tankens ist ein......na dreimal dürft ihr Raten??......Jawohl ein Pala!

Was ist mit Wotlk neues dazugekommen ausser Nordend ? ...........Nichts 
Das Fliegen wurde ein Addon früher schon erfunden darum gab es diesen großen AHAAA Effekt nicht mehr alles andere wiederholt sich nur und es wird langweiliger und langweiliger.....

Was wird sich Blizzard neues einfallen lassen um die Leute für weitere Jahre ans Spiel zu fesseln? Ich glaube dennen gehen langsam die Ideen aus weil mit Wotlk gab es auch schon keinen Ahaaa Effekt mehr und das wird sich mit dem nächsten Addon auch nicht ändern denk ich.

Euer Nordí/Die Todeskrallen


----------



## candyman3700 (26. Juli 2009)

kündigt doch euren account (eure char bleibt mindestens 6 monate erhalten) und schaut mal wie blizz reagiert, müssen halt viele mitmachen jetzt über sommer doch kein problem;-)und ihr spart noch ein paar euros bei dem schönen wetter und könnt blizz damit ein bischen unter druck setzen.

ich hab meinen gekündig;-) und jetzt flamet los^^


----------



## Scar-6-6-6 (26. Juli 2009)

Eines verstehe ich bei den meisten von euch nicht, warum muss es immer gleich ein WoW Killer sein?
Den wird es niemals geben. 

WoW hat damals bei Release eigentlich auch nur Warcraft Fans, bzw. MMO Spieler angesprochen
die mal wieder etwas neues ausprobieren wollten.
Das Spiel ist mit der Zeit gewachsen die 11 Millionen waren nicht schon immer da und
mit der Zeit werden es auch wieder weniger werden, nichts ist für die Ewigkeit gemacht
und vorallem in einer schnelllebigen Gesellschaft wie jetzt wird es für die Leute von Blizz immer
schwieriger eine so hohe Anzahl an Spielern zu fesseln.

Champions Online wird sicherlich viele Leute ansprechen denen das Comic Genre gefällt, das
gleiche bei DC Universe Online. WoW Killer ist keines von beiden, aber es werden dennoch Leute gehen.

Das gleiche bei Stargate Worlds bzw. Star Trek Online, auch etwas für Fans der Serien bzw. für die
jenigen die eher ein MMO in einem SciFi Universum spielen möchten.


WoW ist leider mittlerweile das MainStream MMO Nummer 1 ( was man leider an der Community sieht )
und wird aufgrund dessen auch noch sehr lange Zeit der Platzhirsch sein. Mit der Zeit wird es uninteressant
werden und irgendwann nur noch ganz wenige ansprechen.

Aber eigentlich ist das alles komplett egal, hauptsächlich ein jeder spielt das was er gerne hat und lässt 
die anderen das spielen was sie möchten.

Denn auch die verschiedensten Dinge haben alle eines gemeinsam, für sich selbst betrachtet sind sie immer
genau richtig so wie sie sind.


----------



## Zangor (26. Juli 2009)

Mit solchen Prognosen und dem Hype um neue Spiele sollte man etwas vorsichtig sein, ging ja schon öfters in die Hose, wie z. B. bei Tabula Rasa. Und AoC war wohl auch nicht der Hit.

Millionen Zocker von WoW werden nicht über Nacht verschwinden, und wenn einige davon zu anderen Games wechseln, stellen sie irgendwann fest, dass dort auch nur mit Wasser gekocht wird.


----------



## attake (26. Juli 2009)

es gibt viele sachen die mich an WoW stören oder die in WoW einfach fehlen .... ABER es gibt trotzdem kein anderes spiel was es in summe nur annähernd so gut wie WoW schafft mich zu interressieren .

ich hab in den letzten jahren so ziemlich alle neuen MMO´s ausprobiert , manche nur stunden manche sogar fast n monat , aber keines konnte WoW das wasser reichen .

vor WoW hab ich Horizons ( nun heist istaria http://www.istaria.com/ ) gespielt 
ich hatte einen Sslick  lvl 100 druide, lvl100 krieger, lvl100 paladin, und lvl 64magier  = lvl raiting 123 ^^    ja alles mit einem char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( primärklasse zumeist druide )
ich hatte n großes grundstück an der küste mit 2 häusern und einigem anderen zeugs drauf ( alles selbst gebaut ) da konnte man viele items lagern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider waren die server fon horizons kakke und das spiel hatte viele bugs , fehler .... irgendwie haben sie das nie hinbekommen und das das spiel auch so eher schwer und zeitaufwändiger war als andere games sind fast alle spieler abgehauen .... zum schuss am weltserver ( es gab nurnoch einen server ;D ) waren im schnitt ~70 leute online O_o
das komische ist das game gibts nochimmer ^^ ich habs ein jahr nach wow start auch nochmal 2 wochen probiert ... aber naja in summe gefiel mir da dann schon wow besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also in wow würd ich mir mehr bewegungsfreiheit wünschen ^^   ich find die weld fühlt sich irgendwie recht klein an auch wenn sie flächenmäßig ziemlich groß ist  
( in horizons gabs gebiete die man nur in gruppen betreten konnte weil sie so hart waren , mobs bis lvl 140 gabs ^^ wo spieler nur lvl 100 ereichen konnten ;D und die karte war definitive größer als in wow ^^ )

housing is auch etwas was ich seer vermisse -_-  aber wenn dann mit richtiger grundstücksplanung und vielen möglichkeiten , soll ja ned ein haus dem anderen gleichen ^^ 

in horizons binn ich teilweise gut vorbereitet in weit entfernte gebiete gereist um dort etwas zu wüten und neue sachen zu entdecken ( ja auch nach über 2 jahren hatte man noch ned alles gesehen in horizons ohne das was neuen dazukahm ;D
in WoW ereicht man jedes eck sauschnell ... in der offenen weld gibts keine herausforderungen für starke chars ..... es gibt kein gebiet was nicht auch n lvl 78 schon ereichen kann und wo er nicht auch schon rummkillen könnte .... in wow sollten die mobs im freien zumindestens bis lvl 85 gehen !


ok ich mach mal schluss  sonnst kommich in versuchung wieder horizons zu probieren ;D  ( aber nach 3 jahren weis ich das es meinen char nimmer gibts ^^ leider )

also es gibt genügend möglichkeiten WoW zu übertrumpfen und es besser zu machen ...... aber irgendwie schafft das keiner ^^
also auf noch n paar jahre WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

m.f.g   ATTA

ach jetzt is es passiert ^^  lad es grad wieder herunter um zu schaun ob sich was ingame verbessert hat ;D


----------



## Maxxxi (26. Juli 2009)

Also kurz und knapp, ich denke das mit Aion die zahlen erstmal sinken werden. Genauso wie es nicht mehr so viele Spieler geben wird die Jahrelang Spielen darum werden die Zahlen wohl zurück gehen (zumindest in Amerika und Europa). Aber aussterben wird dieses Spiel nie solang es weitere Erweiterungen gib....


----------



## anachron101 (26. Juli 2009)

Ich suche schon seit einiger Zeit nach echten Alternativen zu WoW, aber bisher - nada

Aion erinnert mich mehr an Mila Superstar oder die Kickers als an ein serioeses MMORPG, das ganze unrealistische
rumhuepfen der Chraraktere und die Grafiken wie aus einem Manga machen einen ja schon leicht epileptisch wenn man das
nur auf Youtube sieht.

Ich wuensche mir dieses Jahr zu Weihnachten: WoW, nur mit vernuenftiger Grafik, mein Computer langweilt sich naemlich!
Ansonsten muss man wohl mit den ueblichen Nebenwirkungen eines MMORPGs leben, wie z.b. Raumtemperatur IQ bei vielen Mitspielern,
Casuals vs Hardcore Spieler etc etc.

Achso: Die Grafik: Bitte, bitte, BITTE nicht so wie viele Spiele heutzutage, bei denen duester und depressiv aussehende Grafik
als realistisch dargelegt wird. Wenn ich depressive Grafik sehen will gehe ich an einem durchschnittlichen deutschen Tag nach draussen!


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (26. Juli 2009)

Stutenandy schrieb:


> Umso unverständlicher das einige der Ansicht sind, das WoW-Classic mit vergleichsweise wenig" Content das einzig
> wahre WoW war und Blizzard es durch massenhaft Content-Nachschub und 2 hervorragenden Add-Ons nur kaputt gepatcht
> hat.



Doch leider ist es genau so!

Darum war das Spiel früher auch noch nicht ganz so itemlastig (keine Dps-Fragen etc.).
Und mir hätte der Content den es bis ende Classic gab locker gereicht. Ich denke wir (unsere damalige Gilde) wären selbst heute noch an dem damaligen Naxxramas beschäftigt und in AQ 40 evtl. sogar auch noch. Wie viel deutsche Gilden damals Naxx komplett clear hatten kann ich wahrscheinlich mit einer Hand aufzählen, denn die Raids forderten noch Disziplin und können!

Ausserdem gab es da auch noch Open PvP (Stranglethorn, South Shore, Tarren Mill etc.) 
PvE wurde noch nicht so schlimm vom PvP getrennt (oder umgekehrt), da es noch keine besch*** Abhärtung gab. Die Schlachtfelder machten auch noch richtig spass! Man konnte in der Warsongschlucht und im Arathibecken taktisch speilen.
Während man im Alteractal hin und wieder einfach drauflos zergen konnte. Ach war das toll, über 1000 Siege in nur einem Bg. Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern, dass ich morgens manchmal in das gleiche Bg wie schon am Abend davor geraten bin. 

Ausserdem war es selbstverständlich, dass nicht jeder Nap mit Epics eingekleidet wird. Mann musste etwas dafür leisten und hat sich dann umsomehr darüber gefreut. Ich hatte mit meinem Warlock auch nur das Tier 1, aber dann hab ich mich nicht darüber beklagt, dass ich lieber das T3 haben will und Blizz Naxx nerfen soll oder irgend so einen blödsinn. 
Es war klar: Naxx war für unsere Gilde zuschwer, also wollten wir uns zuerst einmal zu Nefarian hocharbeiten. Leider spaltete sich dann die Gilde nachdem Razorgore viel. 

Aber leider hatte Blizz auf die Community gehört und somit ging es seit TBC stätig bergab. 

Grüsse


----------



## Dabow (26. Juli 2009)

Naldina schrieb:


> ich hab vor kurzem mal die 2Wochenzurückkommaktion von AoC genutzt. Ich hab 5 Minuten gespielt und wieder ausgemacht. Für mich gibts noch nichts vergleichbares



War bei mir auch so ... ich habe HdRo mal wieder angemacht ... Guild Wars installiert, Flyff, WAR, RoM ... keins ist so wie WoW


----------



## Niesehiese (26. Juli 2009)

Imoment spiele ich auch noch WoW, aber nicht mehr so viel wie früher . Ich fand es früher besser als jetz , es aht mir einfach spaß gemacht ^^
Und sobald Old Rebuplic raus kommt bin ich mir sicher das ich mit WoW aufhören werde und Star Wars spiele . 
Ich bin ein richtiger Star Wars fan habe (fast) alle Games von Star Wars gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da kann ich dann zu WoW nur sagen : Good bye


----------



## anachron101 (26. Juli 2009)

Die Zeit fuer WoW laeuft bei mir ab wenn es einen vernueftigen Ersatz gibt.
Damit meine ich nicht ein Science Fiction Spiel wie Star Wars (nichts fuer Ungut, aber das ist ja wohl ueberhaupt nicht so vergleichen)
und auch nicht ein "Ich hab den Film gesehen, jetzt spiele ich das nach" Teil wie HDR.

WoW gefaellt mir aufgrund des Grafikstils sehr gut, die Qualitaet sollte nur modernen Standards angepasst werden.

Ansonsten gibt es nichts, was mich bisher von einem Wechsel ueberzeugen koennte


----------



## Bral (26. Juli 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> ... keins ist so wie WoW


Glückwunsch, du hast soeben den Hauptgrund entdeckt warum auch andere Spiele eine Daseinsberechtigung haben!! Alle diese Spielen wollen/sollen auch nicht wie WoW sein, zum Glück meiner ansich nach. Ich habe mich selber paar Jahre durch WoW durchgeprügelt, hatte Spass, Open PvP und vieles mehr, bis mich angefangen bei den späten BC patches bishin zur Einführung von Uludar absolut der Spassfaktor bei diesem Spiel verlassen hat.

Das WoW nicht einfach Sang und Klanglos untergehen wird ist absolut klar und wäre auch, trotz allem was ich mitlerweile an diesem Spiel wirklich verachte, Schade wenn dem so wäre. 

Ich muss vielen meiner Vorrednern absolut zustimmen, es ist ja nicht so das es nur ein paar Spieler wären die gehen sobald sich eine Alternative auftut, nein es sind teilweise ganze Gilden die von WoW weggehen eben weil sie von dem Spiel und dem Verhalten Blizzards angeöded sind. 

Was ich nur nicht wirklich mehr nachvollziehen kann, ist dieses ständige und absolute Geflame, sobald es darum geht "ihr" WoW zu verteidigen. Leute es ist ein Spiel, nicht die Weltherrschaft oder ähnliches. Viele dieser "Flamer" sind absolut gut dadrinne Entschuldigungen für ihr Spiel zu erfinden oder benutzen die "Extrem Rosa Brillen Sicht 4000". Gut und schön wenn jmd diese Brille benutzen will, nur denkt auch dran, etwas objektiviät hat noch niemanden geschaded.

BtT: 

Meines erachtens hat Blizzard mit WoW einen momentan so starken Stand, das es die Userzahlen nicht wirklich beeinträchtigen wird, selbst mit den Neuerscheinungen die kommen. Ich denke nur das Blizzard vor allem viele von den alten Garde, also langjährige Benutzer verlieren wird. Diese Lücke kann und wird aber vorraussichtlich durch neuwerbungen (zumindestens ansatzweise in Europa, und komplett in Asien) gedeckt werden.

Dabei sage ich nichtmal das WoW ein schlechtes Spiel ist, das ist es wirklich nicht, nur ist es mitlerweile ein Spiel geworden, vor allem wohl dank der ganzen Schreie seitens der Community, das es für erfahrene Rollenspieler, PvP'ler oder einfach nur erfahrenen Onlinespielern langweilig und wenig Interessant macht. Ein Hauptkritikpunkt den wohl viele haben, ist die fehlende Logische Verknüpfung im Spiel. 

Keines der neuen Spiele nimmt für sich heraus das Rad neu zu erfinden. Es gibt bei allen immer noch die gleichen Questarten die auch aus WoW mehr als nur bekannt sind. Was viele dieser Neuen nur besser machen ist, das sie diese Questen besser umsetzen, sei es nun Optisch, vom Logischen Aufbau oder vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her und ähnlichem.

ALso dann, let the flaming starting 

Greetings


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (26. Juli 2009)

Da einige Spiele die kommen werden (KoToR) z.b. eine feste Fangemeinschaft haben, denke ich das WoW schon ein paar Kunden verlieren wird, aber weiter existieren wird. Das finde ich, steht außer Frage.

Trotzdem freue ich mich wie ein Schneekönig wenn ich daran denke, in Zukunft den Sith den hintern versohlen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (26. Juli 2009)

Ich werde auch Aion Spielen.
Wow ist mit 3.2 für mich ende.Ist Blizz auch selbst schuld wenn sie dann das Ganze Kaputt Patchen.
Soviele Gilden die und Spieler wie mit 3.2 Aufhören so ein Verlust hat Blizz noch nie Erlebt.

Aion ich komme

Wenn ich Aion Spiele(hab schon beta) dann sieht die Landschaft Richtig Geil aus.
kein Spieler Gleicht den anderen vom Aussehen her(Rüstungen vielleicht) aber die Carakter einstellungen sind echt schön gemacht.
Endlich kein Schw.... Vergleich im Dps(ich hab den Längsten im Dmg Meter) 
Endlich mal mal Ein inovatives berfufssystem.
Endlich mal ein Gutes handels system bestehend aus Ah und Private Stores
Achja Endlich mal ein Ausgereiftes Spiel.


----------



## Bllademaster (26. Juli 2009)

also ich habe bis jetzt AoC, Tabula Rasa, und diverse andere mmorpg´s ausprobiert aber bis jetzt find ich nichts was mich von wow abringt ich hoffe auf diablo 3^^


----------



## wowfighter (26. Juli 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> OMG alle mit ihrem Aoc kommt =wow weltuntergangs kram.... das nervt langsam echt......es werden vielleicht wens hochkommt, aller höchstens, 1mio spieler wechseln, da haben in den letzten wochen mehr aufehört.....nee also echt das nervt doch langsam den ruhigsten foren geist!!!......
> 
> wow wird in der zukunft ganz langsam wie eine leiche verotten weil die community, blizz.......alle gegeneinander arbeiten.....trotzdem wird wow mindesten noch 5-6 jahre erfolgreich bleiben und in den nächsten 20 jahren wird es kein erfolgreicheres mmorpg geben........
> 
> ...


ich glaube eher das in 3-5jahren die server runtergefahren bzw. nicht mehr gewartet werden...


----------



## Thal23 (26. Juli 2009)

ich habe Hdro gespielt.. und bin zurück zu wow
ich habe war gespielt und bin zurück zu wow
ich habe rom gespielt (kotz) und bin zurück zu wow
ich habe aoc gespielt und bin zurück zu wow

und ich denke es gibt viele viele denen es genauso geht..

andere games machen immer nur kleinigkeiten besser.. pvp in war grafik in lotro
aber INSGESAMT ist und bleibt wow einfach die absolute und UNGESCHLAGENE nummer 1.. 
trotz gumgeheule.. die schweigende masse steht!!!und das noch lange lange zeit


----------



## Illuminatos (26. Juli 2009)

Wieso muss mindestens 1x am tag ein Thread kommen, in dem der TE wissen will, wie lange WoW noch da sein wird, bzw. was daraus wird? * Magische miesmuschel befrag*  HUI! keiner weiß es, jedem ist es egal...mysteriös... -.-


----------



## anachron101 (26. Juli 2009)

> ich habe Hdro gespielt.. und bin zurück zu wow
> ich habe war gespielt und bin zurück zu wow
> ich habe rom gespielt (kotz) und bin zurück zu wow
> ich habe aoc gespielt und bin zurück zu wow
> ...


/sign

aber bitte einmal Grafik verbessern


----------



## Eisenschmieder (26. Juli 2009)

hm,
wenns n spiel kommt das ich lieber spiel wie wow dann is mir das eigentlich egal was mit wow passiert...
und ich denke wie hier schon n paar gesagt haben WENN wow 12 millionen spieler hat und selbst 8 millionen abwandern denk ich das wow immernoch läuft...


----------



## JacobyVII (26. Juli 2009)

Exsus schrieb:


> Ebenso die Mundpropaganda. Hinzu kommt das es ja es ständig erweitert wird. Es bietet gerade für Neueinsteiger massssssssig Quests und Zeug (Archiv/Erfolge/Gebiete, ect.) .



Sorry aber das muss ich jtzt sagen...Man schreib Achieve(wennst Englisch schreibst dann auch richtig).

So und nun zum Thema: Ich denke schon, dass es mehr Spieler sein werden, da Blizz es eben für Casual Spieler freundlicher macht und somit die Leute ned so viel spielen müssen um gut zu sein.

Nur leider kennen die neuen Spieler das alte WoW ned(ja ich bin einer von denen, der pre BC nachheult) und desswegen wird ein großteil davon auch bei WoW bleiben.

Es gibt trozdem genug neue Spieler und natürlich alte, die ein neues Spiel ausprobieren werden und eventuell auch wechseln....aber im Großen und Ganzem werden es schon mehr Spieler werden.


----------



## Loina (26. Juli 2009)

bitte bitte bitte wieso immer die gleichen fragen wieso?????


----------



## Klos1 (26. Juli 2009)

Kamos schrieb:


> Ausserdem gab es da auch noch Open PvP (Stranglethorn, South Shore, Tarren Mill etc.)



Open PvP und welcher Sinn war dahinter? Wir kloppten uns hin und her ohne wirklich etwas davon zu haben. Gut, eine Zeit lang war es spassig, aber wenn du das unter open PvP verstehst, dann hast du wohl nie wirklichen open PvP erlebt, wie z.b. bei Daoc. Wow hat ganz sicherlich nie wirklichen open PvP geboten, damals nicht wie heute.


----------



## Lintflas (26. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> und ? dann kommen die ebend alle.
> 
> Alles möglichen Spiele wurden schon zu WoW Ablösern etc. erklärt. Aber bisher gab es noch keins.



Daß es bisher keinen WoW-Ablöser gab liegt auch daran, daß die Entwicklung eines guten MMORPGs bis zu 4 oder 5 Jahren dauern kann.
WoW ist gerade mal über 4 Jahre auf dem Markt, und andere Entwickler brauchen halt ihre Zeit um auf WoW zu reagieren.

SW-ToR könnte meiner Meinung der erste Kandidat sein, der eine größere Anzahl von Spielern auf sich zieht.


----------



## Pymonte (26. Juli 2009)

wow macht btw überhaupt nicht besser als andere Spiele (Blizz kopiert in letzter Zeit eh nur noch), WoW hat einfach nur mehr Suchtfaktoren (nein, deswegen ist man kein Suchti, aber es fällt einem ungemein schwerer vom Spiel abzulassen). Letztens erst wieder im Bekanntenkreis erlebt, eine gute Freundin wollte, dass ihr Kumpel aufhört zu spielen, da er sein Studium vernachlässigt.

Also sollte ich es deinstallieren (sie war leider Abwesend wegen Studium) bzw ihn dazu bringen. Es ging zwar recht unkompliziert (er war ja nicht süchtig), aber man hat gemerkt, dass das Spiel ihn nicht losließ. Er hatte gutes episches Gear und alle Fraktionen auf exalted. Dennoch gabs dies und das noch zu tun und er war kein Mount/Pet Sammler. Das ging soweit, dass er mich fragte ob Blizz seine Chars permanent löschen würde, damit er sie nicht mehr recovern kann. Natürlich macht Blizzard das nicht. Also hab ich mit ihm sein PW und seine Sicherheitsfrage geändert (per Faceroll) und nun kann keiner mehr auf diesen Acc zugreifen. Dennoch hat er fast 2 Wochen gebraucht bis dieses "Ich verpasse was"-Denken weg war.


----------



## lord just (26. Juli 2009)

Maxxxi schrieb:


> Also wir zählen zu den Top Gilden des Servers. Und was mir auffällt ist das immer mehr gute Spieler die schon Jahrelang wow gezockt haben gehen. Damals hatten wir sw clear, heute schaffen wir noch nichtmal algalon weil die neuen Spieler nicht mehr mit denen mithalten können die gegagenen sind. Meiner meinung werden die Spielerzahlen in Amerika und Europa zurück gehen und auch die qualität der Spieler nachlassen. Da die Spieler die wirklich was drauf haben in wow kaum noch auf ihre kosten kommen.
> 
> Ich selbst Spiele auch seit der Beta. Bis ende bc hätte ich nie gedacht das ich mit wow mal aufhöre. Aber mit Aion ist auch für mich schluss und ich weiß von 12 Leuten in unserer Gilde die auch zu Aion wechseln.
> 
> Also kurz und knapp, ich denke das mit Aion die zahlen erstmal sinken werden. Genauso wie es nicht mehr so viele Spieler geben wird die Jahrelang Spielen darum werden die Zahlen wohl zurück gehen (zumindest in Amerika und Europa). Aber aussterben wird dieses Spiel nie solang es weitere Erweiterungen gib....




naja die qulität der spieler lässt vielleicht nach, aber die spielerzahlen steigen trotzdem weiter. man darf nie vergessen, dass die hauptzielgruppe eines jeden mmo die casual spieler sind und da kommen immer mehr hinzu. das wahre problem ist nicht wirklich, dass alles in wow leichter gemacht wird, sondern dass sich wow verändert hat und man die herrausforderungen nur noch in den hardmodes findet und nicht mehr im schaffen einer instanz.

der bekanntheitsgrad von wow steigt stetig und es kommt immer wieder raus, dass auch prominente wow spielen und das wow jetzt immer zugänglicher wird, für leute die nur wenig zeit haben.

selbst aion oder die ganzen anderen mmo die kommen werden, werden nichts daran ändern, dass wow immer mehr spieler bekommt. natürlich werden die spieler, die schon seit jahren spielen und sich nach abwechslung sehnen wechseln, jedoch werden auch viele zu wow zurückkehren, weil es eben sehr viel zugänglicher ist als alle anderen mmo.

erst wenn es ein mmo gibt, das wie wow sehr einfach zu erlernen ist und wo auch neulinge bis auf das maximal level kommen können ohne einmal zu sterben und wo man selbst als jemand, der nur ne halbe stunde am tag spielt nach der halben stunde das gefühl hat etwas erreicht zu haben, werden die zahlen von wow abnehmen.

ich selbst (spiele auch schon seit der beta) habe auch schon oft pausen von wow genommen und auch viele andere mmo ausprobiert und werde wohl auch früher oder später zu einem anderen wechseln. aion klingt interessant und auch the old republic werde ich mir ansehen. aber bei beiden spielen ist schon jetzt absehbar, dass sie keine wow killer sein werden.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (26. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Open PvP und welcher Sinn war dahinter? Wir kloppten uns hin und her ohne wirklich etwas davon zu haben. Gut, eine Zeit lang war es spassig, aber wenn du das unter open PvP verstehst, dann hast du wohl nie wirklichen open PvP erlebt, wie z.b. bei Daoc. Wow hat ganz sicherlich nie wirklichen open PvP geboten, damals nicht wie heute.




Das war es eben genau! Sinn hat es nicht wirklich gemacht, aber dafür einen riesen Spass! 
Mir ist schon klar, dass heute alles als sinnlos erachtet wird, was keine fetten Epics gibt.
Aber man merkt so oder so, dass das Niveau der Community stark gesunken ist in den letzten Jahren.

Und ne habe Daoc echt nie gespielt. Aber dennoch haben die keilereien zu Classiczeiten abartig viel spass gemacht.


----------



## anachron101 (26. Juli 2009)

Blizzard sollte uns den Gefallen tun und zwei Nachfolger fuer WoW entwickeln:
1 legitimen Nachfolger mit besserer Grafik (aber gleichem Grafikstil)
1 WoW mit einem Volk, einer Klasse, und Administratorrechte fuer alle, alles jederzeit zu nerfen, damit das Gewhine vorbei ist.


----------



## LordKlobb (26. Juli 2009)

also ich hab gelesn, dsa sich veteranen aus anderen spielen hier ärgern das WoW schön gerefet wird, deswegen sag ich nochma:

ja, für mich ist WoW das schönste MMO. Warum? weil ich kurz vor release von BC erst internet hatte, vorher gern offline RPG `s gespielt hab, oder die warcraft reihe.WoW hat mich in die welt der MMO`s herangeführt. was viele hier bemängeln mag zwar richtig sein ,aber im grunde denken meiner meinung nach bestimmt viele wie ich.


sich einem neuen Spiel zu widmen,ihm so viel zeit zu geben das es sich im kopf des spielers so entfalten kann, wie WoW es bei mir tat ist schwer.ich hab auch nichts gegen andere und sag auch nicht das sie schlecht sind. HdRo gefällt mir eig ganz gut, aber ich glaube nach 2 wochen würde es mich wieder zu WoW ziehen. ständig vergleicht man anderes mit dem was man gewohnt ist.

WoW ist halt auf seine eigene Weise einzigartig, immer noch. deswegen wird es wohl schwer werden das ein nachfolger auf einmal alle spieler "abwerben" wird.das wird wohl kommen, aber schritt für schritt.

so gesehn wünsche ich jedem spaß bei seinem spiel, ich werde mit WoW wohl noch eine menge spaß habn, mein großes Motivivation Tief ist vorrüber, hab wieder ne nette gilde gefunden, wieder spaß am spiel.
Aber Aion wird auf jeden fall ma getestet. vlt schaffts ja doch irgendwann ein spiel mich wieder so zu fesseln.


Meine meinung dazu


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (26. Juli 2009)

hm man muss auch schauen, blizz versucht das spiel auch immer weiterzuentwickeln.
was meiner meinung nach alles mieser gemacht hat ^^
aber wer weiß was kommt.
es gibt viele vielversprechende spiele für dieses jahr, gabs auch schon zuvor aber niemand hat wow das wasser gereicht.
wenn leute (größere menge)abhauen wird blizz es merken und irgendweine aktion starten denk ich.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (26. Juli 2009)

Exsus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was denkt ihr, wird WoW  in naher Zukunft mehr (oder konstante) Spieler haben? Was für das Spiel spricht, ist, dass es immer mehr Haushalte mit Internetanschluss gibt und wer erstmal Geschmack am Internet (chatten und spielen) gefunden hat, kommt wohl kaum versuchsweise an den Genre-Primus vorbei, dank Internet-, Print- und TV-Werbung. Ebenso die Mundpropaganda. Hinzu kommt das es ja es ständig erweitert wird. Es bietet gerade für Neueinsteiger massssssssig Quests und Zeug (Archiv/Erfolge/Gebiete, ect.) .
> 
> ...



ich denke WoW wird in 1-2 Jahren massive Spielerverluste haben. Schau dich allein mal in der Community um:
Alle regen sich auf wie scheiße ihr Spiel ist, bis jetzt hat sich der großteil der spieler nur noch nicht losreißen können weil man 4 Jahre lange arbeit nicht einfach wegschmeißen kann. genausowenig ist WoW bei vielen mitlerweile der hauptlebensinhalt, davon trennt man sich schwer auch wenn man es eigentlich hasst. Wie eine 10 jahre lange Ehe z.b.^^. (wobei es hier auch wieder ausnahmen gibt, manch liebe wehrt für immer, ist in der regel aber eher selten^^)


----------



## Mirodas (26. Juli 2009)

SW Kotor wird auf jeden Fall etwas, was ich mir ansehen werde.

World of Warcraft wird solange konstante Spieleranzahlen haben, bis Blizzard sagt "dies war das letzte Addon" und dann kommts auf die Langzeitmotivation an, wie lange die hält...wenn das letzte Addon eine Langzeitmotivation aufweist, wie BC beispielsweise, dann wirds nicht lange halten...hat es jedoch weiterhin so Süchtigmacher, wie beispielsweise Diablo 2 (Enigma, etc.), dann wird die Community noch lange dabei bleiben...


----------



## Zodttd (27. Juli 2009)

gz zum 10000000 thread zu diesem thema


----------



## Thufeist (27. Juli 2009)

Ich weiss noch als WAR angekündigt wurde, es hies ewigkeiten das das das Ende von WoW sei und sehr
viele Spieler wechseln würden..
Es haben vielleicht einige gewechselt, aber WoW wird noch immer gespielt..

Dann kam RoM und viele meinten es sei ein abklatsch oder ein kostenloses WoW..
Vielleicht wechselten ein paar, aber WoW wird noch immer gespielt..

Und fast genau das gleiche ist jetzt mit Aion dran..


----------



## Shinar (27. Juli 2009)

Acho schrieb:


> Geht doch zu euren KOMISCHEN neuen Spielen!! Ich bleib bei WoW !!!
> 
> Ok sagen wir mal so: Lasst ma 7 mio. (die zahl is aus der Luft gegriffen) zu irgendwelchen anderen Spielen rübergehen.WoW wird trotzdem Überleben und immernoch Das best besuchte Spiel sein^^
> 
> Wieviel Spieler hat das nächste bessere/schlechtere MMO? irgendwas 6 stelliges Oder?



Aion hat mind. 3.5 Millionen...


----------



## Psychogeist (27. Juli 2009)

Ich persönlich gebe WoW schon noch 1-2 Jahre mit konstant gleichbleibender Abozahl...bis dann eben die Leute die sich heute ihren ersten Char erstellt haben bemerken dass es am Ende doch viel zu leicht ist... oder eben Blizzard sein nächstes mmorpg nachgeschoben hat welches im Monat 20cent mehr kostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn da ist meine Befürchtung leider dass sich bei WoW nichts grossartig mehr tut sobald Blizz dieses andere mmorpg rausbringt, wozu auch?
WoW Abo´s werden dann eh weniger werden,warum ein Spiel pushen bei dem die Kurse sinken? Dann wird die Arbeit ins neue Investiert (welches dann eben 20cent mehr kostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber ganz zufällig wirds nen neues WoW Addon kurz vorm release des neuen Spiels geben damit wir auch alle brav beides kaufen nur um WoW dann am Ende abzustelln.

*Glaskugel wegpackt*


----------



## De Gaudi (27. Juli 2009)

nachdem viele weg sind,wird blizz definitiv ihre alte weise von classic wieder aufnehmen um nr 1 zu werden,ist klar maaaaan*ist ein troll auf lordearon*


----------



## Belphega (27. Juli 2009)

Ich glaub das größte Problem das WoW in der Zukunft bekommen wird, ist Grafik und Design.

WoW ist pixelig. WoW ist kindlich. WoW ist vom Design her schlechter als die meisten anderen RPG's :/ Sogar bei Morrowind - The elder Scrolls III hatte ich mehr Auswahlmöglichkeiten bei der Erstellung eines Charakters.

Die Rassen gehören überarbeitet. Den Klassen fehlts an Spezials.. es gibt nichtmal mehr Klassenquests. Die Quests sind öde und eintönig. Die Gegner sehn alle gleich aus. Alle Satyrn, egal ob in WotLk, BC oder im Teufelswald sehn gleich aus. Bosse bekommen 1:1 das selbe Design.. manche Bugs wurden seit 4 Jahren nicht behoben.

Was nützt mir ein Fraktionswechsel, ein Arthas und ein EP-Stop, wenn das ganze alte noch zu wünschen übrig lässt?
__

Leider Punktet WoW aber immer noch mit dem besten Storyboard. Ich bin auf jede Neuerung gespannt und befass mich gern mit den Quests. Ich mag Thrall und Co - ich mag die Horde. Ich mag good old Orgrimmar und sogar an das hässliche Silbermond und die damit verbundenen Blutelfen hab ich mich gewöhnt.

Aber früher oder später werd ichs auch lassen - und auf nen zweiten Teil warten.
Die Grafik is nämlich atm schlechter als auf ein paar meiner Xbox-Spiele (classic-xbox..)


----------



## Belphega (27. Juli 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Aion hat mind. 3.5 Millionen...




Das kann man btw nichtmal sagen.
Aion ist noch nichtmal veröffentlicht worden. Die Beta sagt nix über das Releaseergebnis aus.

Und ich bezweifel dass 3.5Mio Koreaner spieln..


----------



## Vircotto (27. Juli 2009)

Moin,

Totgesagte leben länger^^

Ich glaube, das uns WoW noch einige Zeit erhalten bleibt.
Habe in der Vergangenheit auch verschiedene "alternativen" mal ausprobiert.
z.B.Vanguard, HDRO etc.
Hatten alle gewisse Vorteile in Sachen Grafik etc. kommen aber vom Spielgefühl nicht an WoW ran. 
Das "Phenomen" WoW besteht halt aus viel mehr als Grafik oder sonstigen technischen Details.
WoW ist virtuelles Koks und es wird lange dauern, bis wir junkies davon los kommen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lG
Vircotto


----------



## Valian (27. Juli 2009)

Hi liebe Buffed Community!

Ich habe mich jetzt nicht durch den ganzen Thread gelesen aber möchte trotzdem mal meine Ansicht der Dinge präsentieren.

1. Ja ich denk WoW wird noch etwas länger leben als manche hier vermuten.

2. Meiner Meinung nach wird Blizz noch guten Support liefern bis Arthas kommt. Danach werden sie sich nicht mehr wirklich um die Leute kümmern und sich eher auf ein neues Spiel konzentrieren. (DIABLO 3 NEEED)!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3. Die Grafik/Designs gehören einfach überarbeitet. Man bedenke das Spiel ist schon über 4 Jahre alt.

4. Andere Spiele können genauso spannend sein oder genauso ein gutes Spielgefühl vermitteln. Ich habe vor kurzem mit HDRO angefangen und muss sagen ich habe mich wirklich getäuscht in dem Game. Das ist einfach nur Geschmackssache.

5. Ich freu mich schon irrsinnig auf TOR. Hab mir die Trailer angeschaut. Einfach Geil. Aber genaues kann man eh erst sagen wenn man es selber gespielt hat. 

Naja schurkische Grüße

Valian


----------



## AoC.Virtus (27. Juli 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Meine Meinung ist, entgegen dieser ganzen ,,WOW FOREVER!´´ Fanboys: WOW macht es nicht mehr lange gut, bald kommt der Finale Schuss, mit dem die sich ins Bein schießen. Die neuen MMO´s sind da nur die Waffe. Die Kugel macht Blizzard selbst




Besser kann man es einfach nicht ausdrücken !
Auch wenn ich selber noch nicht so richtig weiß, welches Spiel es ablösen wird.
Aber Aion, sieht recht gut aus...... da warte ich mal bis zum 27.September^^


----------



## snif07 (27. Juli 2009)

Wieso wird dem größten MMO mit den meisten Spielern eigentlich immer der Tod voraussgesagt?

Wenn ich mir die Spieler zahlen der anderen anschaue, würde ich mir eher um die Sorgen machen...


----------



## Battlecattle (27. Juli 2009)

so oft wie wow tot geredet wurde... wenn ich für jedes mal ein Gold ingame bekommen hätte würde ich nie wieder ne daily machen...

WoW ist zum Selbstläufer geworden, für jeden der aufhört kommt ein Frischling nach.
Die Rekordabozahl wird imho nicht mehr viel höher, aber selbst wenn die Abos sinken sollten, WoW ist für die meisten eine Einstiegsdroge in Sachen MMORPG.
Ich selbst habe sehr viele ausprobiert und muss sagen imho hat WoW am meisten zu bieten, alleine dadurch, das seit vielen Jahren dran gearbeitet wird und vorallem da es so viele Abos hat und die Entwickler nicht jeden Euro zweimal umdrehen müssen, was ich andersherum bei diesen Abozahlen auch erwarte.


----------



## Rygel (27. Juli 2009)

ich tippe auf "läuft gegen WoW". wenn man schon länger dabei ist merkt man schon wie sich inhaltstechnisch langsam die routine breit macht - sowohl bei dingen die jetzt schon im spiel sind (mein leben als 80er: dailys + 3 x die woche ulduar) als auch bei kommenden dingen (neue instanz mit 3.2 - surprise!) oder das neue addon (name und inhalt sind gerüchteweise bekannt und wenns losgeht weiß jeder wies läuft: in 3 wochen 90 werden, überall ruf pushen, dann: "raidschleife").


----------



## xShikx (27. Juli 2009)

Nunja, ob die Zeit gegen WoW läuft kann keiner wirklich genau sagen... Das es irgentwann einmal "untergehen" wird halte ich für sicher, denn bis auf sehr wenige Ausnahmen, wobei CS das einzige ist das mit auf Anhieb einfällt hat jedes spiel mit der Zeit an Popularität verloren.
Ob die jetzt kommenden spiele WoW schon die Stirm bieten können bleibt auch abzuwarten, denn wie uns die Vergangenheit lehrt wurde ja auch schon bei erscheinen von AoC, Warhammer und Lotro bescheinigt, dass WoW Millionen von spielern verlieren würde, was dann letztendlich doch nicht passierte und die besagten Spiele wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden sind.

Stargate, Starwars und auch Star Trek bieten Story Technisch sicher einige sehr interesante Elemente die dazu beitragen können, dass die Spiele ein Kommerzieller Erfolg werden und auch die großen Fan gemeinden sprechen dafür, dass diese spiele ein Erfolg werden.
Aber an dieser Stelle muss man leider wieder auf Lotro verweisen bei dem diese Tatsachen auch mehr als zuzutreffen. Trotz genialer Grundstory von Herr der Ringe und mit sicherheit sehr großen Fan Gemeinde konnte das Spiel letztendlich in keinster Weise überzeugen.
Letztendlich wird man sehen müssen wie gut die Spiele umgesetzt werden und was man aus den Lizenzrechten macht. Eine weitere wichtige Rolle wird wohl auch die PR Maschinerie spielen, denn die meisten spiele sind bisher auch deshalb untergegangen, weil sie der breiten Masse einfach kein Begrif waren.
Dies ist bei WoW auch etwas anders. Selbst eine Person, die sich überhaupt nicht für Computer Spiele interresiert wird zum einen durch die Fernsehwerbung mit bekannten Gesichtern aus Film und Musik Brange darauf aufmerksam gemacht, als auch durch die viele Negativ Propaganda seitens der Politik.
Im ersten Moment mag man meinen, dass die Berichterstatung über Sucht Abhängige Spieler dem Game schaden würde, aber letztendlich ist auch hier zu sagen, besser Negative schlagzeilen, als garkeine Schlagzeilen!

Zu den ganzen Sachen gibt es noch einen weiteren Punkt, der für WoW in nächster Zeit spricht:
http://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/1-bi...warcraft-kotick

Laut den Informationen in diesem Interview würde es ca 500 Millionen bis hin zu einer Milliarde Dollar kosten ein MMORPG zu entwickeln das genauso "gut" wie World of Warcraft wäre, wobei dann immernoch nicht garantiert wäre, dass es Kommerziell genauso erfolgreich wäre wie WoW.
Dieses Interview ist jetzt schon etwas älter und es wurde mehr Geld in WoW investiert, wodurch die Summe inzwischen noch ein Stück höher sein könnte.
Um es mal in eine relation von Kosten/Nutzen zu setzen:
Im Jahr 2004 hatte WoW ca 7 Millionen Kunden und einen Umsatz von ca 1 Milliarde Dollar.
Hierbei liegt die Betonung auf Umsatz und nicht Gewinn !


----------



## Averageman (27. Juli 2009)

wenn wow untergeht, dann nur dann, wenn blizzard es will! von selbst garantiert nicht.


----------



## Herr Blizzard (27. Juli 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> wow wird in der zukunft ganz langsam wie eine leiche verotten weil die community, blizz.......alle gegeneinander arbeiten.....trotzdem wird wow mindesten noch 5-6 jahre erfolgreich bleiben und in den nächsten 20 jahren wird es kein erfolgreicheres mmorpg geben........



Wie du dich selber widersprichst. Na klar und alle arbeiten gegeneinander, das liegt sicherlich im Sinne vom Entwickler (hey machen wir ein MMO in dem es keinem nach der Zeit gefällt).

Ich versteh auch nicht was einige an WoW so schlecht finden. Natürlich kommt wieder das einzigste Argument, WoW ist zu leicht geworden, aber seien wir mal ehrlich, zwar hat Ensidia schon alles "erreicht" aber wer sonst noch mit all diesen Hardmodes. Ich denke kaum jemand. Und sich immer mit einer Gilde zu vergleichen, die sogar Geld fürs zocken bekommt finde ich schon irgendwie naiv.

WoW wird aber meiner Meinung nach trotzdem keine Zukunft haben, da (jetzt kommt meiner Meinung mal ein Argument welches Diskussionsstoff hat) es seit ca. Classic WoW immer dasselbe bietet. Es gibt immer nur mehr vom alten: Neue Instanzen, neue Welt, neue Level... die wirklichen Innovationen bleiben aus. Tausendwinter mit Belagerungswaffen fand ich schon interessant, allerdings ist es letzlich doch nicht die grosse Neuerung geworden. Gildenlämpfe, Belagerungsevents (öfters), Sprachausgabe, das wären Dinge die mich reizen würden WoW "noch" länger zu spielen!


----------



## schmetti (27. Juli 2009)

mir egal solange auf meinem server genug los ist ^^ , und wenn es nur noch 5 server gibt lohnt sich das spiel trotzdem für blizzard. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elicios (27. Juli 2009)

Averageman schrieb:


> wenn wow untergeht, dann nur dann, wenn blizzard es will! von selbst garantiert nicht.



Oder wenn 90% der WoW-User mal Haare am X bekommen und das andere Geschlecht entdecken.. wäre auch eine Option!


----------



## Battlecattle (27. Juli 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> ich tippe auf "läuft gegen WoW". wenn man schon länger dabei ist merkt man schon wie sich inhaltstechnisch langsam die routine breit macht - sowohl bei dingen die jetzt schon im spiel sind (mein leben als 80er: dailys + 3 x die woche ulduar) als auch bei kommenden dingen (neue instanz mit 3.2 - surprise!) oder das neue addon (name und inhalt sind gerüchteweise bekannt und wenns losgeht weiß jeder wies läuft: in 3 wochen 90 werden, überall ruf pushen, dann: "raidschleife").


Nun ich bin kein WoW Fanboi, jeder der mich kennt weiß das ich WoW Mangels vernümpftiger Alternative spiele, aber bei keinem anderen  MMORPG ist das Endgame so weit ausgebaut wie in WoW. DailyQuests, PVP, Raids oder Events kein anderes MMORPG bietet die breite Palette wie WoW



Elicios schrieb:


> Oder wenn 90% der WoW-User mal Haare am X bekommen und das andere Geschlecht entdecken.. wäre auch eine Option!


Meinste damit es besteht Hoffnung Dich dann in 5 Jahren lsozuwerden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@xShikx
In CS ist doch eigentlich kaum noch was los, ob CS1.6 oder CS:S die hypezeit ist lange vorbei

Es ist mehr als natürlich das sich die Menschen irgendwann etwas anderen hingeben, aber bei WoW wird das noch ne ganze Weile dauern bis die Server abgeschaltet werden müssen, anders als bei Tabula Rasa zB


----------



## xShikx (27. Juli 2009)

Battlecattle schrieb:


> Nun ich bin kein WoW Fanboi, jeder der mich kennt weiß das ich WoW Mangels vernümpftiger Alternative spiele, aber bei keinem anderen  MMORPG ist das Endgame so weit ausgebaut wie in WoW. DailyQuests, PVP, Raids oder Events kein anderes MMORPG bietet die breite Palette wie WoW
> 
> 
> Meinste damit es besteht Hoffnung Dich dann in 5 Jahren lsozuwerden?
> ...



Ich muss dir recht geben, die Hypezeit von CS war 2001 als es Quake 3 bei der CPL als Hauptevent abgelöst hat, aber dennoch ist der Erfolg von CounterStrike wohl bisher unerreicht.

Klar, das spiel ist nicht mehr so viel gespielt wie noch vor ca. 4-5 Jahren. Aber dennoch... welches Spiel kann von sich behaupten auch noch nach 10 Jahren einen so hohen bekannteheits Grad zu haben, mal abgesehen von den heutigen Verkaufszahlen im low Budget Bereich.

Ich habe mir vor ein paar Wochen eine Statistik zum Thema Online Shooter angesehen, in der CS einen Marktanteil von 44% erreicht hat. Auf Platz 2 war dort Call of Duty 4 zu finden, was nur auf 10% gekommen ist.


----------



## Elicios (27. Juli 2009)

Battlecattle schrieb:


> Meinste damit es besteht Hoffnung Dich dann in 5 Jahren lsozuwerden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bestimmt, darf dann meine Vorsorge-Untersuchungen auf KV-Kosten machen und muss nicht mehr löhnen bei einem Leistungscheck.. Bekanntlich ist die Zeit ja „Der Anfang vom Ende“


----------



## Nàrdinel (27. Juli 2009)

Wenn man das immer so liest... WoW hat sehr viele Spieler für andere MMO`s verdorben. Die Vergleiche kommen automatisch und so hat ein neues Game für viele keine Chance, da das gewohnte Spielgefühl fehlt und man wieder da steht wie ein kleiner depp^^

Ich war (und bins natürlich immer noch) so heiss auf Aion und trotzdem fiel es mir wahnsinnig schwer keine Vergleiche zu ziehen. Ich hab eigentlich das ganze erste Beta-WE gebraucht um mir WoW aus dem Kopf zu prügeln!

Von daher werden die Spielerzahlen noch lange relativ stabil bleiben. Aber nicht unbedingt weil es alle so toll finden, sondern weil der Mensch eben ein Gewohnheitstier ist!!


Probiert auch mal neue Sachen aus, es könnte vielleicht Spaß machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (27. Juli 2009)

Der König ist tot, lang lebe der König!


----------



## Bansai2006 (27. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffen es läuft noch ewig.

Den der gemeine WoW Spieler ist einfach viel zu prädestiniert um ihn schön zu verarschen


----------



## Rygel (27. Juli 2009)

Battlecattle schrieb:


> Nun ich bin kein WoW Fanboi, jeder der mich kennt weiß das ich WoW Mangels vernümpftiger Alternative spiele, aber bei keinem anderen  MMORPG ist das Endgame so weit ausgebaut wie in WoW. DailyQuests, PVP, Raids oder Events kein anderes MMORPG bietet die breite Palette wie WoW



*events* wie die AQ-öffnung gab es ja schon lange nicht mehr. dieses halbgare kaspertheater mit den ghoulen in den haupstädten (das schließlich wegen dummheit eingestellt wurde) zähle ich mal nicht mit. die *feiertagsevents* werden sicher ne menge spieler nie wieder mitmachen wenn sie ihren pinkfarbenen protodrachen haben. nimmt man mal an dass jemand (wie ich) kein *pvp* mag, dann bleiben nur noch die zwei dinge die ich aufgezählt habe auf deiner liste: *dailys* und *raids*.

wenn man also weiter die spielerschaft nur stumpf mit endgame-instanzen füttert geht der kahn vermutlich schneller unter als gedacht, weil sonst auch dem hardcoresten aller hardcorezocker irgendwann mal die raiderei auf den zeiger geht. irgendein neue salz muss mal in die suppe (und ich weiß nicht ob u-boot-mounts und/oder neue heldenklassen da ausreichend sind).


----------



## MrLockexz (27. Juli 2009)

Kritze:

"AION ... naja ... jedem das seine. Sieht für mich aus wie ein weiteres Asia Grind Game wofür man bezahlen muss, das verbinde ich widerum mit Rappelz und die anderen vielen Grind Games."



AION ist KEIN Grinder , nur mal so nebenbei, hab die Beta angetestet und es ist definitiv kein Grinder.
Und es hat das Potenzial mit Wow zu konkurieren.
Ich versteh nicht dass manche Vorurteile gegenüber Asiatischen Games haben.


----------



## Buffed_Fan (27. Juli 2009)

Kritze schrieb:


> Es bleibt abzuwarten ... fakt ist, dass WoW einfach interessanter ist.
> Zum einen hat WoW eine Geschichte (Die aber momentan eher durcheinander gewirbelt wird) und ist vom Gameplay her ausgereifter... hat ne komische Kanten Grafik aber was solls, macht dennoch spaß.
> 
> In Age of Conan "soll" es eine Geschichte geben ... basierend wohl auf Filmen und Büchern - aber kenn ich die ? Wohl nicht ... doch wo Arni wa mit seinem Dicken bastard Schwert durch die Lande gewetzt ist und leute abgemurkst haben aber wtf wer ist dieser Thoth Amon ? Ägypten ?
> ...



Ähm naja du schreibst dass es eine Age of Conan Geschichte gibt aber du sie nicht kennst weil sie viel zu unbekannt ist....

Ich kenne die AoC Geschichte auch nicht....Aber kenne ich die WoW Geschichte ? NEIN

Meinst du ich lese mir irgendeine Story die WoW heisst durch ? Die Geschichte ist wohl für 6-12 Jährige...OMG


----------



## Technocrat (27. Juli 2009)

Damatar schrieb:


> ka mag sein kann nur für mich sprechen und mir macht wow seit release spaß immernoch werd dabei bleiben



dito und /sign


----------



## Odur89 (27. Juli 2009)

Buffed_Fan schrieb:


> Ähm naja du schreibst dass es eine Age of Conan Geschichte gibt aber du sie nicht kennst weil sie viel zu unbekannt ist....
> 
> Ich kenne die AoC Geschichte auch nicht....Aber kenne ich die WoW Geschichte ? NEIN
> 
> Meinst du ich lese mir irgendeine Story die WoW heisst durch ? Die Geschichte ist wohl für 6-12 Jährige...OMG




Also, ich als RPG spieler finde die Gschichte ist das was ein RPG zu dem macht was es ist
sowohl für Single und MMORPG ich hab WoW angefangen weil ich vorher Warcraft 2 u. 3 gespielt hab
und es von der Story her Geil fand. In Wotlk wurd ich leider von der Story enttäuscht.
Darum werd mir die neuen Spiele einfach mal anschauen. Wenn sie mir besser gefallen ist gut dann Spiel ich was anderes
und wenn nicht, dann bleib ich halt bei WoW bisses endgültig kein spaß mehr macht.


----------



## Gustav Gans (27. Juli 2009)

Xondor schrieb:


> Ich glaube für Neueinsteiger ist WoW sogar ein besseres Spiel denn je



Hallo Wow-Fans,
gerade diesen Satz stelle ich in Frage. Als ich mit WOW angefangen habe war es kein Problem auch für die niedrig-lvl Inis Gruppen zu finden. Dann als 70er erst mal normale Inis, dann heroic, dann Kara. 
Als 80er eine normal Ini besuchen? Fast unmöglich da jeder sofort heroic gehen möchte und Spieler mit Erfahrung sucht. Gute Karten für den der in einer recht erfolgreichen Gilde ist, für alle anderen aber nicht wirklich befriedigend.

WOW wird noch lange bleiben durch den hohen Suchtfaktor des Spiels und den vielen treuen Fans. Allerdings ist es für Neueinsteiger zwr einfacher als vorher zu lvln, aber auch schwieriger von Anfang an das Gruppenspiel in Inis zu lernen. 
Ich möchte kein Neueinsteiger sein, "Suchen für hero Ini noch DD mit mind XX DPS und Erfahrung, wegen schnellem Run." Wer soll das leisten können? Ein Einzelspieler der aufgrund mangelnder Erfahrung nicht in Inis mitgenommen wird, so keine Ausrüstung bekommt also auch weniger Schaden machen kann.

Trotzdem wird WOW noch lange überleben. Viel Spass mit dem neuen T) Set, das bei allen gleich aussieht, alle Chars können fast alles. Individualität ist nicht mehr, schade aber so sehe ich das.

Spielt einfach was euch Spass macht.
Gruß
Gustav


----------



## Technocrat (27. Juli 2009)

Buffed_Fan schrieb:


> Meinst du ich lese mir irgendeine Story die WoW heisst durch ? Die Geschichte ist wohl für 6-12 Jährige...



Agreed. Ich habe auch versucht, mir die Story reinzutun, aber wenn man/frau älter ist als 12 oder so ist die bloß noch peinlich. Und dabei tat ich das schon auf Englisch um der grauenhaften Übersetzung (Beispiel von dämlich: aus "Gauntlets of the Cheerful Hearth", also "Panzerhandschuhe der fröhlichen Heimstatt" machten die Blizzard-Übersezter "Panzerhandschuhe des freudigen Herzens") zu entgehen, aber zu ertragen war das trotzdem nicht. Na und? WoW macht auch ohne Story jeden Tag Spaß!


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (27. Juli 2009)

Also ich steige ja zu Aion sobalds rauskommt. ich erwarte und behaupte nicht das es ein wow killer wird. ich möchte auch gar nicht das die community aus wow zu aion kommt. ich habe 4 betas mitgespielt, und für mich steht der wechsel fest. es brauch keine spieleranzahl von wow, nur eine gute community und ein spiel was spass macht.


----------



## Ferethor (27. Juli 2009)

Also ich werd wohl noch solang bei WoW bleiben, bis meine Game-Card ausläuft. Was mir gefallen würde, wenn es eine Haupt-Quest-Reihe gäbe, damit man auch auf 80 was zu tun hat, wie in HdRO. Ich würde ja HdRO spielen, aber irgendwie wird das nach 2 Wochen langweilig, da das Kampfsystem extrem lahm ist. Ob ich auf Aion umsteige weiß ich auch noch nicht. Hat alles was ich brauche eigentlich.

In letzter Zeit zock ich aber eh nicht mehr soviel, wer weiß ob ich überhaupt noch ein MMO anrühre.


----------



## Bral (27. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Das kann man btw nichtmal sagen.
> Aion ist noch nichtmal veröffentlicht worden. Die Beta sagt nix über das Releaseergebnis aus.
> 
> Und ich bezweifel dass 3.5Mio Koreaner spieln..




Äh stimmt so nicht ganz. Aion ist NICHT mehr in der Betaphase, auch wenn es immer wieder so genannt wird. Ansich gesehen ist es eine Pre-Release Phase.
Was die Spieleranzahlen angeht, wie kommst du dadrauf bitte, das es nur in Korea bereits veröfflicht wurde? Es ist auf dem gesamten asiatischen Markt bereits Online gegangen (Japan, Korea, Taiwan).. also dementsprechend würde ich nicht behaupten das diese 3.5 Mios soooo verkehrt sind. Das es für den westlichen Markt noch nicht fertig ist, liegt vor allem an der Anpassung. Wir Eurasier haben nunmal einen etwas anderes Geschmack, schon aufgrund unserer Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Lil-Bounce 11:
Jip, wer will schon das viele von WoW rüberkommen.. machen einem doch eh nur wieder die Community kaputt mit ihren kindischen Verhalten!

Grüße


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (27. Juli 2009)

Bral schrieb:


> Äh stimmt so nicht ganz. Aion ist NICHT mehr in der Betaphase, auch wenn es immer wieder so genannt wird. Ansich gesehen ist es eine Pre-Release Phase.
> Was die Spieleranzahlen angeht, wie kommst du dadrauf bitte, das es nur in Korea bereits veröfflicht wurde? Es ist auf dem gesamten asiatischen Markt bereits Online gegangen (Japan, Korea, Taiwan).. also dementsprechend würde ich nicht behaupten das diese 3.5 Mios soooo verkehrt sind. Das es für den westlichen Markt noch nicht fertig ist, liegt vor allem an der Anpassung. Wir Eurasier haben nunmal einen etwas anderes Geschmack, schon aufgrund unserer Geschichte
> 
> 
> ...



hehe, ich hab auch nen zauberer. auf welchen server haste deinen char?


----------



## Zuckerl (27. Juli 2009)

Bral schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nunja, ich würd da jetzt nicht pauschaliesieren, ingame hab ich sehr viele normale Leute getroffen und auch das Spielen war in Randomgruppen meistens nicht schlimm, natürlich war ab und an ein Idiot btw. was man vom Verhalten her "Kiddy" nennen kann dabei, in den Foren war das wieder anders, mir kam immer vor, dass sich in den offiziellen Foren der größte Teil der kindischen Leute aufhalten.


----------



## Landerson (27. Juli 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Agreed. Ich habe auch versucht, mir die Story reinzutun, aber wenn man/frau älter ist als 12 oder so ist die bloß noch peinlich. Und dabei tat ich das schon auf Englisch um der grauenhaften Übersetzung (Beispiel von dämlich: aus "Gauntlets of the Cheerful Hearth", also "Panzerhandschuhe der fröhlichen Heimstatt" machten die Blizzard-Übersezter "Panzerhandschuhe des freudigen Herzens") zu entgehen, aber zu ertragen war das trotzdem nicht. Na und? WoW macht auch ohne Story jeden Tag Spaß!



Was fuer ein quatsch. Ok die Uebersetzungen waren schon immer etwas gewoehnungsbeduerftig (siehe auch Diablo 1-3). Aber die Story ist doch der treibende Faktor in World of Warcraft. Nun wundert es mich auch nicht mehr warum viele sagen das es zu langweilig ist. Bloss schnell auf 80 kommen...

Achja, ich bin fast 30 und lese die Buecher. Bin ich jetzt "12 oder so" oder muss ich 12 sein um mir die Story "reinzutun" (was ein Word).
Immer diese steoreotype Verallgemeinerungen.


----------



## Battlecattle (27. Juli 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> *events* wie die AQ-öffnung gab es ja schon lange nicht mehr. dieses halbgare kaspertheater mit den ghoulen in den haupstädten (das schließlich wegen dummheit eingestellt wurde) zähle ich mal nicht mit. die *feiertagsevents* werden sicher ne menge spieler nie wieder mitmachen wenn sie ihren pinkfarbenen protodrachen haben. nimmt man mal an dass jemand (wie ich) kein *pvp* mag, dann bleiben nur noch die zwei dinge die ich aufgezählt habe auf deiner liste: *dailys* und *raids*.
> 
> wenn man also weiter die spielerschaft nur stumpf mit endgame-instanzen füttert geht der kahn vermutlich schneller unter als gedacht, weil sonst auch dem hardcoresten aller hardcorezocker irgendwann mal die raiderei auf den zeiger geht. irgendein neue salz muss mal in die suppe (und ich weiß nicht ob u-boot-mounts und/oder neue heldenklassen da ausreichend sind).


Siehste, das meinte ich, damit hast du einiges mehr wie in anderen MMORPGs
In AO durfte ich 1  Jahr lang die gleichen Missionen machen und Worldspawns abfarmen, dann durfte ich zusätzlich  fast ein Jahr lang  PVP machen, weiteres Futter für ein weiteres Jahr waren 20 Level die so ausgeblasen wurden, das es fast so lang gedauert hat, wie auf 200 zu kommen, plus einen[!] Raiddungeon farmen gehen, bevor wieder 30 Level dazu kamen, welche allerdings nur einen Bruchteil solang gedauert haben, achja ein "Playfield" mit neuen Worldbossen gabs auch, damit das Leveln noch scheller geht...
Nun werden sich einige fragen, warum haste das Spiel dann über 4 Jahre gezockt?
Aus 2 Gründen welche ich in WoW vermisse:
1. twinken, war noch twinken und es hat richtig Spass gemacht um einzelne Statpunkte zu kämpfen, damit mit ein Schwert schon 40 Level früher tragen kann
2. Crafting war sinvoll, gut aufgebaut und hat funktioniert ohne das man 3 Woche für ein Teil farmen musste (Endgamerüstung mal ausgenommen)
Oder nehmen wir City of Heroes ein Jahr lang gar nichts und mit Issue 5 nach einem Jahr Arenen für PvP, damit die Leute nich gelanweilt mit der Tram hin und her fahren...
Guild Wars nach einem Tag played max Level, 4 charslot, nach 3 Tagen played alle elite skills, da war das einzige was man tun konnte farmen (Pre Factions, hab vorher aufgehört)
In WoW kommen halb bis vierteljährig neue Dungeons und andere Spielinhalte raus, man kann Ruf farmen etc 

Deswegen sag ich ja wir vergessen alle wie gut wir es mit WoW getroffen haben, und Aion wird im Endgame auch wie WoW sein, weiß ja nicht was sich manche hier vorstellen was da abgehen mag...




Gustav schrieb:


> Hallo Wow-Fans,
> gerade diesen Satz stelle ich in Frage. Als ich mit WOW angefangen habe war es kein Problem auch für die niedrig-lvl Inis Gruppen zu finden. Dann als 70er erst mal normale Inis, dann heroic, dann Kara.
> Als 80er eine normal Ini besuchen? Fast unmöglich da jeder sofort heroic gehen möchte und Spieler mit Erfahrung sucht. Gute Karten für den der in einer recht erfolgreichen Gilde ist, für alle anderen aber nicht wirklich befriedigend.
> [...]
> ...



Ja, leider eine Krankheit die sich eingeschlichen hat, min 3,5k dps für heroruns, ne du drafst ned mit du könntest ja vllt noch item von da brauchen.
Ist wie aufm Arbeitsmarkt, am liebsten 18 jährige Promovierte mit 15 Jahren Berufserfahrung
Sehe das an meiner Gilde, da ich erst vor kurzem wieder angefangen habe (über ein Jahr WoW Pause), waren alle schon dick Ulduar equipt, verbunden mit meiner ausgeprägten Randomallergie *hatschi*, war es nicht einfach zumindest iLvL 200 zu bekommen. mittlerweile fragen mich meine Gildies liebend gern, ob ich ich en Speedrun mitmache auch wenn ich keine 3,5k Dps mache,a ber da wissen die wenigstens das wer mitkommt, der weis was er tut und nicht trotz seinem imbaroxordmg die Gruppe wipt.


----------



## Savo3 (27. Juli 2009)

Wow is mir jetz eh scheiss egal die können mir den arsch aufblasen
Zahle Monat für Monat Abo , kaufe erweiterungen 
Dann wurde mein Acc gehackt , ich schrieb ne mail an Blizz und die sagten das sie mir den Acc nicht zurück geben und er gesperrt sei ja toll

Naja ich Persönlich Freue mich schon Riesig aus Star wars 
Aber so weit ich weiß hat doch Wow nicht mehr so viele Spieler weil China vom Netz genommen wurde 
Und wie ein Vor poster Sagte das 7 000 000 Spieler Zu anderen Spielen wechseln hätte wow vlt nur mehr 4 000 000


----------



## Bral (27. Juli 2009)

Lil-Bounce11 schrieb:


> hehe, ich hab auch nen zauberer. auf welchen server haste deinen char?



Bäh eine sehr gute Frage... war der Server der mit "E" anfängt .. srry aber ich habe diese namen da noch nicht so wirklich drauf .. war einfach nur zufall das ich da nen char erstellt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Zuckerl schrieb:


> Nunja, ich würd da jetzt nicht pauschaliesieren, ingame hab ich sehr viele normale Leute getroffen und auch das Spielen war in Randomgruppen meistens nicht schlimm, natürlich war ab und an ein Idiot btw. was man vom Verhalten her "Kiddy" nennen kann dabei, in den Foren war das wieder anders, mir kam immer vor, dass sich in den offiziellen Foren der größte Teil der kindischen Leute aufhalten.



Das sollte auch nicht pauschalisiert sein Zuckerl, sondern meine Aussage bezog sich einzig und allein nur auf Spieler in WoW die sich kindisch verhalten. Meiner Erfahrung nach, BLEIBEN eben diese "Kiddis" auch bei WoW, so das sie nicht andere Spiele ebenso verpessten wie sie es schon übelst mit WoW getan haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ BattleCattle:

Vergiss die Community nicht in AO. Auch diese war (selbst Claner) einfach mal absolut genial. Gut Grafikmässig und auch vom Content her war AO nicht das gelbe vom EI aber es machte einfach nur Spass, zumindestens ab Notum Wars. Vorher war es einfach nur ne GA-Farmerei für mein Fixerchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## skyline930 (27. Juli 2009)

Naja, man sollte überlegen, jedes (und damit meine ich wirklich jedes) Spiel staubt irgendwann ein. 
Warcraft bzw. World of Warcraft ist jedoch eine der krassen Ausnahmen.
mMn kann man nicht sagen ob "die Ära WoW" irgendwann vorbei sein wird oder nicht, den einen gefallen die neuen Patches, den anderen nicht, beim nächsten Patch ist es wieder andersrum, usw. Ich will damit sagen das über WoW, bzw. momentan speziell WotlK/die Contentpatches sehr umstritten sind, und die Meinungen mehr als gespalten.


----------



## Battlecattle (27. Juli 2009)

Bral schrieb:


> @ BattleCattle:
> 
> Vergiss die Community nicht in AO. Auch diese war (selbst Claner) einfach mal absolut genial. Gut Grafikmässig und auch vom Content her war AO nicht das gelbe vom EI aber es machte einfach nur Spass, zumindestens ab Notum Wars. Vorher war es einfach nur ne GA-Farmerei für mein Fixerchen
> 
> ...



na um nen vernümpftigen Clanner zu finden mußte man aber tief graben....

Omni ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber hast recht, eine bessere community hab ich bisher leider in keinen MMORPG gefunden... schade...


----------



## zhorin (27. Juli 2009)

Nunja die Zeit läuft in der Tat ...
Haben zu WoW Release Zeiten hauptsächlich Leute gespielt weil es auch ein wenig RPG im MMORPG gab - ists dank Blizzard momentan so dass man das RPG eigentlich weglassen kann.
Liefen vorher 40er Raids anstandslos flüssig haben jetzt massig Leute Probleme und Discos in den Standard 25ern.
Blizzard hat WoW langsam aber sicher umdesigned zu einem Casual-Game. Sicher werden jetzt einige sagen es gibt genug für die anderen Spieler - aber dem ist nicht wirklich so... 
Früher: eigene 40er, 20er usw
Später: eigene 25er UND eigene 10er
Jetzt: PvP "Onyxia" - Archavron ... und bei jedem neuem Patch stellt man ohne Story und irgendwas einfach noch nen Boss da rein ( nix mehr mit WoW-Epic-Story )
         Recycle-Naxx - zu 60er Zeiten sehr nice - aber nu einfach nur lächerlich in 10er und 25er ( oh welch Vielfalt ... )
         Super-Ulduar: ganz nett gemacht - aber am Ende einfach nur viele Bosse in eine Inze gestopft ( so muss man weniger designen )

Mit den Sets ists ähnlich - gabs früher neue Designs für ein neues Set - begann schon das grosse Recycling in Classic ... D1=D2 ... Später wurde T2 noch recycled und mitlerweile macht sich Blizz noch nichtmal mehr die Mühe neue Designs auszugraben ... das die PvP Sets wie PvE ausschauen is eh schon klar ...

Mitlerweile ists alles absolut casualfreundlich - jeder kann alles und zwar sofort ... Jeder kann so ausschaun wie der High-End Raider aber der hat ja immerhin dafür paar obercoole Achievement Punkte - die im übrigen keine Sau interessieren ...

Sicherlich gibts noch genug Leute die Spass dran finden bzw. gerade weil das Game so ist Spass dran finden - ich gönnen denen ihren Spass.

Für mich ist die Zeit abgelaufen ... was mich noch einloggen lässt sind eher die Leute mit denen ich spiele als das Spiel an sich ... bald kommt Aion - mal was Neues was zu entdecken - ich freu mich drauf. SW wird sicherlich auch recht nett wenn es denn mal fertig ist aber bis dahin wird noch viel Wasser den Rhein herunter fliessen ...


----------



## izabul (27. Juli 2009)

die zeit von wow läuft nicht ab na ja aber alles hat mal ein ende^^
für mich ist und bleibt wow das beste spiel
es gibt kein spiel was so viel bietet wie wow


----------



## $n4re (27. Juli 2009)

Ich Spiele auch nur so lange wie es meine game time card erlaubt, und Spiele erst dann wieder weiter wenn ich genug Geld und Lust hab weiterzuzocken. Auch ich wuerde mir gern ne Hauptquest wuenschen (bsp. HdRo). Sowas wie die lange questreihe in der drachenoede, alls es am Ende sogar noch einen Erfolg gab =)


----------



## Nimbe (27. Juli 2009)

Also ich denke, dass sich wow noch sehr lange halten wird, da Blizzard die Story beliebig weit erweitern kann/wird.

Jetz werdet ihr sagen: ja es kommen neue Hammer spiele wie Startrek ond Co.

Hm hat man das nich auch von Age of Conan und Warhammer Online gesagt?

Age of Conan is echt verbuggt teilweise und Story is meines achtens fast keine dahinter und das is das wichtigste an einem MMORPG/RPG wie es mit Warhammer weiter geht werden wir in Zukunft sehen.

NUR:  Jetzt rumbrüllen, dass Diese und jene Spiele WOW den Todesstoß versetzen werden ist totaler Schwachsinn, erst abwarten, ob es wirklich so kommen wird wurde ja von vielen Spielen behauptet und die sind ja nich sehr toll angekommen bei den Spielern.

Ich persönlich denke das Wow noch 6 Jahre wie jetz weitergehn wird, dann kommt ein massiver Spielerabfall und Blizzard reagiert mit Wow 2 (kann auch anderer Name sein) das wird in etwa wie das jetzige WoW sein nur mit Trailer grafik und Steuerung in etwa wie bei der Wii nur noch besser mit Cyberhelm, damit man wie ein Irrer im wohnzimmer rumhüpt und Vasen kaputtschlägt, weil man sie für Murlocs haltet^^ 
Ne schwerz, aber ich denke, dass wenn WOW zu Ende geht irgendwann, dann hat Blizzard ein Neues MMORPG am Start

*DENN sein wir alle mal ehrlich:*

VOn der Steuerung den BUgs und den Gameplay und natürlich der Story kann kaum ein MMORPG zurzeit Blizzard das Wasser reichen, sie können es einfach am Besten und haben so auch meiner Meinung nach verdient den NR 1 platz.

* und an alle User*

Hört auf mit eurem Schie*-WOW geschrei 
Stopt das Mimimi-Alles-ist-so einfach
Blizzard-macht-das-game-für-babys

NICHT BLIZZARD macht das Game so einfach, es sind die User, geht mal in die offizielen Foren da wird nr rumgeheult, dass alles so schwer ist.

wenn ihr eine Firma hättet stellt euch mal die Situation vor:
1% sgen toll das Produkt ist perfekt gefällt uns
9% sagen bischen schwierig is aber gut so
90% maan zu schwer macht es leichter pls

was ist euch lieber 90% weg oder 10? denk mal drüber nach

mfg Dark


----------



## Nordí530 (28. Juli 2009)

Ich schliesse mich deiner meinung zu 100% an Zhorin!
Ich habe meinen Account vor 3 Monaten gekündigt um gegen diese endlosen wiederholungen in WoW zu protestieren und jeder hier im Forum der nicht zufrieden ist mit WoW sollte das selbe machen aber auch gleich dazuschreiben warum und was ihn an WoW stört dann würden die herrschaften bei Blizz sehr schnell wieder anfangen zu Arbeiten und versuchen in jeder hinsicht ein TOP Game anzubieten!

Nordí


----------



## Terokh (28. Juli 2009)

Darkguard3000 schrieb:


> NICHT BLIZZARD macht das Game so einfach, es sind die User, geht mal in die offizielen Foren da wird nr rumgeheult, dass alles so schwer ist.
> 
> wenn ihr eine Firma hättet stellt euch mal die Situation vor:
> 1% sgen toll das Produkt ist perfekt gefällt uns
> ...



Totales /sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trules1 (28. Juli 2009)

So ich als altes Warcraft-Eisen habe alle Warcraft Spiele gespielt. 

Es gab nie ein Richtigen Konkurrenten für die WarCraft Spiele.

Überblick:

WarCraft I(1994) gegen Command & Conquer 1(1995). Sieger eindeutig WC1
WarCraft II(1995. Addon 1996) gegen C&C Red alert(1996) und Tiberium Sun(1999). Hier war es sehr hart aber meiner meinung nach war WC2 viel spannender.
WarCraftIII(2002.Addon 2003) gegen keine ahung wie viel C&C. Eindeutig WarCraft3. Das Battle.net ist immer noch voll. Bis jetzt gibt es keine Strategiespiel was mir echt spass macht. 



Nun kommen wir zur WoW(2005). Wie viel Spiele wurdenn angepriesen als WoW-killer und sind wie ein Smart gegen die Chinesische Mauer gefahren? Alle!!!!!!!! Es gibt kein MMO und es wird auch nicht in kurzer Zeit(nächsten 3 Jahre) das WoW schlagen wird. 

WoW ist einfach für Einsteiger aber auch sehr anspruchsvoll für ProGamer. Sowas schafft kein anderes Spiel, sofern nicht Blizzard dahinter steckt. Deswegen denke ich, dass nur Blizzard selbst WoW einstampfen kann.


----------



## L0rdSt3v3 (28. Juli 2009)

Darkguard3000 schrieb:


> NICHT BLIZZARD macht das Game so einfach, es sind die User, geht mal in die offizielen Foren da wird nr rumgeheult, dass alles so schwer ist.
> 
> wenn ihr eine Firma hättet stellt euch mal die Situation vor:
> 1% sgen toll das Produkt ist perfekt gefällt uns
> ...


1. Ich hasse dich bitte geh sterben.
2. und die Leute die meinen das alles Scheiße einfach ist? Die Leute die gerne einen Classic Server hätten? Wo sind die bitte. Seit jahren wird um einen fucking Classic Server gebeten und was passiert nix. Also wie weit werden also die wünsche der User geachtet. 
3. Leute die jetzt noch weinen man zu schwer sind auch sicher zu dumm sich ins blizzard forum einzuloggen.


----------



## Forby (28. Juli 2009)

So, erst mal zu dem, der etwas über die hohen Spielerzahlen von WoW gesagt hat.
Ein Spiel ist NICHT unbedingt gut, wenn es sie sehr oft verkauft. Es zeigt nur, dass es für die breitere Masse gemacht wurde. 
Genau wie bei der Musik, musiker die schlecht verkaufen haben noch hunger auf Erfolg (und vlt. Geld) deswegen machen sie gute Musik.
Aber was wenn man Satt ist? 
Ich lass das mal so stehen.

Nun noch etwas an die Leute die über die Grafik reden. 
Grafik macht ein spiel auch nicht wirklich gut. 
Es trägt etwas zur Atmosphäre bei. 
Gothic 1 und 2 haben verglichen mit den neuen Games eine 10 mal schlechtere Grafik (wenn nicht mehr) es sind aber trotzdem zwei der besten Spiele die je entwickelt wurden. Kein neues Game kommt an Gothic 1 und 2 ran (vlt. hab ich nicht genug gespielt) 
ausser Fable, aber das ist eine Ausnahme.

Ich hab auch so gut wie jedes neue mmog getestet. Aber die Grafik von WoW hat mir trotzdem mehr gefallen, weil da halt alles passt.
Ich will kein WoW im AoC style. 

Und nu btt. WoW wird einen Tag nach release von Duke nukem forever sterben.


----------



## DieSchachtel (28. Juli 2009)

WoW ist am absteigenden Ast, weil eben die Konkurenz nicht schläft und Blizzard alles nur noch verschlimmert. Ich meine, WoW ist nicht mehr das, was es einmal war und genau das wird es früher oder später in den bitteren Untergang treiben.

so far...

mfg


----------



## L0rdSt3v3 (28. Juli 2009)

Trules1 schrieb:


> So ich als altes Warcraft-Eisen habe alle Warcraft Spiele gespielt.
> 
> Es gab nie ein Richtigen Konkurrenten für die WarCraft Spiele.
> 
> ...



Sind ja in den letzten 15 jahren nur 6 rts spiele rausgekommen. Aber da war Warcraft immer eindeutig besser.


----------



## Bobtronic2 (28. Juli 2009)

Das Erbärmliche ist das soviele Leute Nix mehr anderes kennen ausser ihr Wow und egal was für ein anderes spiel draussen ist etc sie es bis auf letzte verteidigen.Und wehe es wird Wow in den Dreck gezogen was man sich da für schlimme ausdrücke anhöhren muss einfach nur Arm.


Ich kann auch net die Leute verstehen die sich immer und immer wieder den selben Wow standard müll vor die füsse Schmeissen lassen und es noch gut finden.Und jeden Tag den Selben ablauf machen Chaten,Dailys,Rummgammeln,Twinken und wieder von vorne.
Rumflamen das andere klassen Op sind dann wieder rumflamen weil ihre Klasse vom Nerf betroffen ist^^
Oder diese ich bins und seit nix typen sowie die Suche leute für hero ab 3.5 dps kommen die noch klar im leben besteht Wow nur noch aus solchen kranken menschen??
und wir Normalen fallen gar net mehr auf?? 
Wieviele Leuten hat Wow schon sein Rl kaputtgemacht weil nix andres gab ausser Wow,ich muss Wow  Spielen weil ich Eq brauche weil ich imba sein will.Ich will vor anderen Angeben ich bin der Sif lord von WOw.
Oder macht euch mal die Mühe und sucht nach uralten Foren beiträgen wo es noch nicht so ein Schmutziges geflame gab.
Oha wenn man mal an die anfänge zurück denkt wo es kein Dps meter gab wo es keine solche Imba dps typen gab, Daran kann man sehen wie Wow den Menschen verändert hat

In der medizin net man sowas Krankhaft. 

und ja ich werde auch Aion testen und daddeln weil dort solche Krankheiten erstmal net verbreitet sind.


----------



## Trorg (28. Juli 2009)

Wenn Aion startet und du erzählst da das du mal WoW gespielt hast wirste auch ausgelacht.
Das ist in jedem anderen MMO so. Wurde in einem Spiel sogar mal aus ner Gruppe gekickt weil ich ja ein "Noob WoW Kiddy" bin.
Jeder verteidigt sein Spiel also ob sein leben von abhängt, verstehen kann ich das zwar nicht aber es ist so.

btw: ich freu mich auch auf Aion und werde es ausgiebig testen


----------



## J3st3r (28. Juli 2009)

Darkguard3000 schrieb:


> *DENN sein wir alle mal ehrlich:*
> 
> VOn der Steuerung den BUgs und den Gameplay und natürlich der Story kann kaum ein MMORPG zurzeit Blizzard das Wasser reichen, sie können es einfach am Besten und haben so auch meiner Meinung nach verdient den NR 1 platz.
> 
> ...



100% /sign


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (28. Juli 2009)

Bral schrieb:


> Bäh eine sehr gute Frage... war der Server der mit "E" anfängt .. srry aber ich habe diese namen da noch nicht so wirklich drauf .. war einfach nur zufall das ich da nen char erstellt habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nicht so schlimm. mir fällt grad selbst ein, das ich meinen gar nicht weiss^^


----------



## Thewizard76 (28. Juli 2009)

Also das einzige was ich dazu schreibe ist das es jeder für sich entscheiden muss wo und was er spielt.
Zur Zeit habe ich kein Bock auf WOW, dies wird so 1-4 Wochen anhalten und dann werde ich wieder mit freuden spielen.
Eine Alternative zu WOW habe ich noch nicht gefunden.
HDRO AOC sind es für mich jedenfalls nicht. Auch Warhammer ist es nicht da das ein PVP Spiel ist und PVP ist nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Bral (28. Juli 2009)

Trules1 schrieb:


> ...
> WoW ist einfach für Einsteiger aber auch sehr anspruchsvoll für ProGamer. Sowas schafft kein anderes Spiel, sofern nicht Blizzard dahinter steckt. Deswegen denke ich, dass nur Blizzard selbst WoW einstampfen kann.



Bitte WO ist WoW noch Anspruchsvoll? Meines erachtens nach, nirgends. Es gibt NICHTS mehr in WoW das man nicht als Casual/Random Player schaffen kann, also würde ich dieses Spiel nicht mehr wirklich als Anspruchsvoll für Pro Gamer bezeichnen. Das PvP-System ist ein Witz aber wohl kein ernsthafter Versuch e-Sports einzubauen (hoffe ich mal zumindestens für Blizzard).
Du denkst das kein anderes Spiel sowas hat bzw schafft? Ähh naja was ist denn z.B. mit AO? oder mit AoC oder GW oder oder oder. WoW hat NICHTS das nicht auch andere Spiele bereits haben/hatten, gut zugegeben teilweise besser umgesetzt also verbessert, aber das Rad neu erfunden hat WoW in keinster Weise.
Was das "einstampfen" angeht, muss ich dir recht geben, und auch Blizzard danken das sie gerade auf einen sehr sehr guten Wege sind, genau DAS zu tun.

So long


----------



## skyline930 (28. Juli 2009)

Japanischer schrieb:


> Und wenn man sich das ganze ohne Nostalgia-Goggles ansieht, kann man keins davon mehr wirklich spielen.



Was? Bist du irre? WC3 läuft bei mir in letzter Zeit öfter als WoW, da gibts zumindest ein bisschen Story (Im singleplayer), und mit Freunden im LAN/hamachi einfach nur das allergeilste Spiel.

WoW und anspruchsvoll? Wtf, das ist ja genauso wie wenn man sagt WoW hat noch Story. Hat WoW aber Weder noch, imo.


----------



## Noctes (28. Juli 2009)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> WoW ist am absteigenden Ast, weil eben die Konkurenz nicht schläft und Blizzard alles nur noch verschlimmert. Ich meine, WoW ist nicht mehr das, was es einmal war und genau das wird es früher oder später in den bitteren Untergang treiben...





Bral schrieb:


> Bitte WO ist WoW noch Anspruchsvoll? Meines erachtens nach, nirgends. Es gibt NICHTS mehr in WoW das man nicht als Casual/Random Player schaffen kann, also würde ich dieses Spiel nicht mehr wirklich als Anspruchsvoll für Pro Gamer bezeichnen. Das PvP-System ist ein Witz aber wohl kein ernsthafter Versuch e-Sports einzubauen (hoffe ich mal zumindestens für Blizzard).
> Du denkst das kein anderes Spiel sowas hat bzw schafft? Ähh naja was ist denn z.B. mit AO? oder mit AoC oder GW oder oder oder. WoW hat NICHTS das nicht auch andere Spiele bereits haben/hatten, gut zugegeben teilweise besser umgesetzt also verbessert, aber das Rad neu erfunden hat WoW in keinster Weise.
> Was das "einstampfen" angeht, muss ich dir recht geben, und auch Blizzard danken das sie gerade auf einen sehr sehr guten Wege sind, genau DAS zu tun.
> So long



Das WoW nicht mehr das ist was er mal war ist klar. Ich meine es ist auch gut so. Wollt ihr nach 5 Jahren echt immer noch das gleiche machen? Ich will das nicht, dann bräuchte ich das nicht. Immer wieder die selben gleichartigen Handlungen hab ich im ultimativen Spiel RL. WoW war am Anfang seiner "Karriere" ein SPiel für Freaks. Ich kann mich noch gut erinnern das man schon komisch angeschaut wurde als man seinen Kumpels erzählt hat das man ein MMORPG spielt. Blizz hat mit WoW das Genre unglaublich gepuscht und Revolutioniert. Mittlerweile spielen es sehr viele und das Game hat sich natürlich den Spieler angepasst. Mittlerweile ist es eben nicht mehr für Freaks sondern für die breite Masse. Ich bin recht froh darüber weil mein Leben auch weiter gegangen ist und das Spiel nun genau zu meinem "breite Masse Geschmack" passt. Wenn ihr auf der Freak Stufe stehen geblieben seit habt ihr mein Beileid.


@Bral - Ich würde Dich dann mal gerne in einem Schlachtzug aus Casuals durch Ulduar ziehen sehen. 10er reicht mir. 25er oder Hardmode muss gar nicht sein...
@Bral und Die Schachtel und alle anderen die so denken: Ihr wurdet offensichtlich von Blizz gekränkt weil sie euch die elektronische Penisverlängerung gekürzt haben. Da ist sie immer noch, aber eben nicht mehr so lang. Aus dem Grund seid ihr sauer und wollt das Game tot reden. Aber bleibt doch mal realistisch. Das Spiel war nach Blizz Aussagen ursprünglich für 500.000 Spieler geplant (Kann mich noch an die Berichte in den Spiele Zeitschriften erinnern). Das war schon hochgesteckt, weil der Markt für MMORPGs damals auf weniger Spieler geschätzt wurde. Also egal wie und wann das Spiel abgeschaltet wird. Es war Mega erfolgreich. Ich würde mal sagen das WoW im Spiele Bereich sowas wie Star Wars, HdR, Titanic und so weiter in einem ist. Außerdem war bei Blizz schon immer eine stärke gut zu klauen. Die haben sich das was es bei anderen schon gab abgeschaut und verbessert. Darauf beruht nun mal unser Wirtschaftssystem. Deshalb finde ich daran nichts schlimmes.

BTT: Gerade weil das Game ein Massenprodukt geworden ist sehe ich es noch einige Zeit auf stabilem Niveau weiterlaufen. Grossartige Zuwächse kann ich mir in den ersten Gebieten die von Anfang an angedeckt waren (USA, Westeuropa) nicht vorstellen. Zuwächse kann ich mir nur in neuen Märkten denken und da ist Blizz ja auch aktiv. Persönlich denke ich auch das mit dem neuen AddOn keine so große Hysterie ausgelöst wird wie mit TBC und WotLK. Eher gleichbleibend. In 1-2 Jahren wird WoW langsam nachlassen. Aion kann ich mir als ernsthafte Konkurenz für WoW nicht vorstellen. /Glaskugel off

Boah, was für ein Text. Danke an alle die es geschafft haben ihn zu lesen.


----------



## Noctes (28. Juli 2009)

Sorry, doppel Post.


----------



## Sascha_BO (28. Juli 2009)

Darkguard3000 schrieb:


> Also ich denke, dass sich wow noch sehr lange halten wird, da Blizzard die Story beliebig weit erweitern kann/wird.
> Jetz werdet ihr sagen: ja es kommen neue Hammer spiele wie Startrek ond Co.
> Hm hat man das nich auch von Age of Conan und Warhammer Online gesagt?
> [...]


Also ich denk nicht, daß man diese "WoW-Killer" AoC und Warhammer so einfach mit Star Trek oder Star Wars in einen Topf schmeißen kann. Beide haben grundsätzlich sicher genug Potential WoW diverse Spieler abzugreifen weil beide Reihen weltweit eine riesige Fangemeinde haben (wie hier schon gesagt wurde, weit mehr als die 11,5 Mio. von WoW) und viele wohl schon alt genug sind, daß sie sich nicht wie WoW-Fanboys auf ein einziges Spiel versteifen. Und wer würde nicht lieber ein zeitgemäßes MMORPG seiner seit Jugendzeiten Lieblingsreihe den Vorzug geben vor einem in die Jahre gekommenen Fantasy-Kiddyquatsch?

Nein, ich glaub nicht, daß ST, SW oder AION wirklich zum WoW-Killer werden, wenn aber erstmal alle drei verfügbar sind und die Spieler neue Alternativen haben wird sich das sicher auf Blizzards Zahlen auswirken. Es sei denn, sie versuchen vorher noch mögliche Verluste dadurch zu kompensieren, das sie WoW in weiteren Sprachen raushauen um noch Spieler in Timbuktu, Grönland, Feuerland, dem Bikini-Atoll und Sylt (um nur ein paar Gegenden am Arsch der Welt zu nennen) zu erreichen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sollten die Zahlen allerdings wirklich irgendwann mal drastisch zurückgehen und sagen wir mal unter die 5 Mio. sinken (was ja immer noch viel ist) kann man nur hoffen, daß Blizz dann mal wieder was macht dessen Halbwertzeit nicht nur 1-2 Monate beträgt... oder sie machen weiter wie bisher, machens noch einfacher und bringen WoW selber unter´n Torf.

Tatsache ist aber doch, daß noch nie so viele bei WoW so unzufrieden/gelangweilt waren wie zur Zeit... und es dann auch noch offen zugeben.... sogar HIER, im größten WoW-Fanboy-Forum. Vor einem Jahr wäre man noch von gut 95% der Community als Hexe auf dem Scheiterhaufen geworfen worden. Heute würden sie kaum nachkommen mit dem Scheiterhaufenbau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber davon mal ab, ich versteh eh nich wie manch ein Fanboy so sehr an einem Spiel hängen kann, daß man sich grundsätzlich weigert sich auch mal was anderes ansehen zu wollen und es vor allen "Kritikern" so sehr verteidigt als ginge es um sein Leben. Es gibt noch so viele sehenswerte, spannende und unterhaltsame Spiele (nicht nur MMOs), dazu muß man nur mal über den Tellerra.... ach egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nataku (28. Juli 2009)

Hm, irgendwie erinnert mich diese Diskussion hier an die vielen Diskussionen davor, als es noch hieß...

...Age of Conan, das wird der WoW-Killer!

Kam es so? Nicht wirklich.

...Warhammer Online, das wird der WoW-Killer!

Kam es so? Nicht wirklich.

Und seit einiger Zeit seh ich hier...

...Aion, das wird der WoW-Killer!
...Star Trek Online, das wird der WoW-Killer!
...Stargate Worlds, das wird der WoW-Killer!
..."insert random mmo", das wird der WoW-Killer!

Merkt ihr den Zusammenhang?

Solange die Abozahlen bei WoW nicht fallen, ist dessen Ende noch lange nicht in Sicht. Selbst, wenn nun die Hälfte aller Abos weg wäre, wär WoW immer noch mit deutlichem Abstand auf Platz Eins der meistgespielten MMO's. Jeder, der behauptet, WoW wäre tot oder am Sterben, hat ironischerweise Recht - aber nur für sich selbst. Dann ist WoW für den einzelnen halt tot, für den Rest der Spielerschaft nicht. Daher hört auf, Welt(ofWarcraft)untergangsszenarien zu postulieren und wild herumzuspekulieren, nur wenn euch selbst WoW keinen Spass mehr macht. Die Fakten zeigen nämlich anderes. Und dass immer mehr gemeckert wird, ist auch nur subjektiv, ist im Moment halt in Mode. Als Entwickler würde ich mir viel mehr Gedanken machen, wenn überhaupt kein Feedback von seiten der Community reinkäme, denn dann ist meistens irgendwas im Argen. Wie ach so oft heißt es auch hier: Wer nur meckert, ist zufrieden, denn er handelt nicht!
mfg Nataku


----------



## Grafvkrolock (28. Juli 2009)

Nataku schrieb:


> Solange die Abozahlen bei WoW nicht fallen, ist dessen Ende noch lange nicht in Sicht. Selbst, wenn nun die Hälfte aller Abos weg wäre, wär WoW immer noch mit deutlichem Abstand auf Platz Eins der meistgespielten MMO's. Jeder, der behauptet, WoW wäre tot oder am Sterben, hat ironischerweise Recht - aber nur für sich selbst. Dann ist WoW für den einzelnen halt tot, für den Rest der Spielerschaft nicht. Daher hört auf, Welt(ofWarcraft)untergangsszenarien zu postulieren und wild herumzuspekulieren, nur wenn euch selbst WoW keinen Spass mehr macht. Die Fakten zeigen nämlich anderes. Und dass immer mehr gemeckert wird, ist auch nur subjektiv, ist im Moment halt in Mode. Als Entwickler würde ich mir viel mehr Gedanken machen, wenn überhaupt kein Feedback von seiten der Community reinkäme, denn dann ist meistens irgendwas im Argen. Wie ach so oft heißt es auch hier: Wer nur meckert, ist zufrieden, denn er handelt nicht!
> mfg Nataku



Dass z.B. Aion bereits in den Asiatischen Ländern fast 4 Mio Abonnenten hat, hast du mal grob überschlagen.
Ich denke wenn das hier erschienen ist kommen noch mal 3 Mio im ersten Jahr dazu und 2 Mio davon sind von WoW. Dann stehts 9 Mio zu 7 Mio und schwupp ist dein großer Abstand dahin ^^


----------



## Sascha_BO (28. Juli 2009)

Grafvkrolock schrieb:


> Dass z.B. Aion bereits in den Asiatischen Ländern fast 4 Mio Abonnenten hat, hast du mal grob überschlagen.
> Ich denke wenn das hier erschienen ist kommen noch mal 3 Mio im ersten Jahr dazu und 2 Mio davon sind von WoW. Dann stehts 9 Mio zu 7 Mio und schwupp ist dein großer Abstand dahin ^^


Und dann wird noch Star Trek kommen, danach Star Wars und wieder werden sicher nicht wenige wechseln... wohl dann all diejenigen, die in Aion keine Alternative sehen weils auch wieder Fantasy ist.
Ich glaub, für viele (nicht die Mehrheit, aber schon die ein oder andere Million) ist WoW nur noch Zeitvertreib bis ihr "Liebling" an den Start geht.




Nataku schrieb:


> Hm, irgendwie erinnert mich diese Diskussion hier an die vielen Diskussionen davor, als es noch hieß...
> ...Age of Conan, das wird der WoW-Killer!
> Kam es so? Nicht wirklich.
> 
> ...


Keiner davon wird als einzelner für den Untergang von WoW sorgen, aber die Menge der heiß erwarteten Games wird da für Verschiebungen sorgen und Blizzard selbst wird dann irgendwann noch einen drauf setzen... oder glaubt wirklich jemand, daß dann noch beide MMOs die volle Unterstützung kriegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (28. Juli 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> 13. Juli 2273: World of Warcraft Server schließen ihre Pforten, 3 Milliarden World of Warcraft Spieler nach dem 475. Addon traurig über das Ende.



Genial ... also eben muss ich mal lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber so ähnlich wird es wohl irgendwann sein   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (28. Juli 2009)

Exsus schrieb:


> ...Hinzu kommt das es ja es ständig erweitert wird. Es bietet gerade für Neueinsteiger massssssssig Quests und Zeug (Archiv/Erfolge/Gebiete, ect.) .
> 
> Aber erweitern heisst nicht unbedingt verbessern.
> 
> ...


Solange die alten Gebiete, Questen und das Erreichte der Helden so wertlos gemacht werden wie bisher, nehme ich das nicht als Erweiterung an. Das is lediglich Änderung des Kontents. Mir persönlich sagt der Stil des momentenen Kontents nicht so zu.


----------



## candyman3700 (28. Juli 2009)

DieSchachtel schrieb:


> WoW ist am absteigenden Ast, weil eben die Konkurenz nicht schläft und Blizzard alles nur noch verschlimmert. Ich meine, WoW ist nicht mehr das, was es einmal war und genau das wird es früher oder später in den bitteren Untergang treiben.
> 
> so far...
> 
> mfg


so sehe ich das auch hab meinen account schon gekündigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geroniax (28. Juli 2009)

Das ist eine guzte Frage ob WoW sich noch halten kann. Es gibt viele TREUE Spieler bei WoW. Doch hab ich den anschein das genau diese verarscht werden. Es sind diese Spieler, die in Foren die guten Tipps geben und es sind die Threads von diesen Spieler, die geschlossen werden mit der Begründung:,, Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt."

Zudem soll es in den nächsten Wochen/Monaten/Jahren so viele und vor allem GUTE Spiele raus kommen, das die Versuchung doch groß ist. Die heutigen Spieler, das ist meine Meinung, denken eher weniger an Geschichte und Hintergründe. Man siehe sich mal die "neue" WoW Community an. Was die Leute nurnoch interressiert ist es die besten Epixxe abzufarmen und alle umzulutschen. Und das schlimme: Blizzlol unterstützt es.

Nun der Markt wird in nächster Zeit viel zu bieten haben. Hier meine 2 Favoriten:

Aion - Tower of Eternity: 
-Geschichte: Im grunde gibt es über die Geschichte nicht viel zu sagen, da es weder eine Art von Strategiespiel davon gibt (WoW) oder Brettspiel (WAR)

-Gameplay: Das Gameplay von Aion wird wohl sehr viel versprechend sein. Obwohl es aus dem Asiatischem Raum kommt wurde es doch für die Westlichengefilde erstellt und ist somit *KEIN* Grinder. Desweiterem bieten Aion eine neue Art von PvP: Das RvRvE. Die bedeutet das es 2 Spielbare Fraktionen (die engelsgleichen Elyios und die dämonenhaften Asmodier) und eine weitere, böse, vom computergesteuerte Rasse gibt. Diese wurde mit einer Besonderen KI-versehen, Die in der Aion welt schon lange bestand hat.
Ich will blizz nicht vorwerfen das sie wiedereinmal was woanders abgucken, aber diese KI könnt ihr bald im Kolluseum begutachten. Denn mit Patch 3.2 wird man gegen Gegner der anderen Fraktion in Form von NPC's antreten. Diese funktionieren ähnlich wie das 3 Volk von Aion, den Baluar

-Atmosphäre: Die Atmosphäre in Aion ist einmalig! Nicht nur die Grafik ist sehr schön anzusehen, nein sondern die Tatsache mit seinen Flügel Gegenden zu entdecken wo einem die Spucke weg bleibt ist atemberaubend. *CryEngine machts möglich.*


Starwars: The Old Republic:
-Geschichte: Viele denken vermutlich das die Geschichte direkt an den ereignissen der berühmten Filma ankoppelt. Doch der irrt sich. Starwars: The Old Republic, oder kurz SW:TOR, spielt viele Jahre vor den ereignissen der Filme und viele Jahre nach den erignissen der 2 Rollenspiele Starwars: Knight of the old Republic. Somit können sich die Macher von SW:TOR viel Raum zum Spielen bieten.

-Gameplay: Auch das Gameplay von SW:TOR ist nicht zu verachten. Die tatsache, dass man mit über *80%* der NPC's im Spiel eine bindung aufbauen kann, ist wirklich einmalig. Wenn man sogar möchte kann man sich einen NPC Partner bzw. Partnerin machen. Somit muss man wirklich aufpassen was man macht, denn: Ist man gerade lustig drauf und macht eine Dame bzw. einen Wachhauptmann etc. blöd an, kann man es mit manchen Quests vergessen. Denn einmal verkackt immer verkackt. 

-Atmosphäre: Die Atmosphäre in SW:TOR ist nicht von schlechten. Besonders die unterschiedlichen Gebite und *Planeten* bieten ein haufen von vielfallt und lassen keine Langeweile aufkommen. Auch das die Charakter alle einzel ver tont wurden, gibt es so noch nicht. Während man sich in WoW wundert, warum in Sturmwind über 70% der Wachen die gleiche Stimme haben, wird man in SW:TOR echte vielfallt erleben.

Eins sei uns gewiss: Den Spielern des genre MMO wird nicht langweilig.

PS: Ich hatte keine Zeit mehr fehler zu korrigieren. Wer sich die Arbeit machen will kann es mir ja schicken ich Edite es dann. 

Mfg.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *GerOniAx* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dabow (28. Juli 2009)

Langsam nerfen diese Themen über den Untergang von WoW ! Ich kanns echt nimmer hören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (28. Juli 2009)

Dabow schrieb:


> Langsam nerfen diese Themen über den Untergang von WoW ! Ich kanns echt nimmer hören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn sie dich nerven lies sie nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem hats Blizzlol (*Geroniax*, da war ein Schreibfehler aber der war gut^^) doch auch mit in der Hand ob ihr WoW den Abgang macht oder nicht. Wenn sie sehen was die Konkurrenz bringt liegt es an ihnen ob sie ihr Spiel zum guten oder schlechten ändern. Wen sie nichts tun und weiter auf _"World of der-nächste-Patch-bringt-wieder-2-Wochen-Unterhaltung-für-die-nächsten-4-Monate"_ machen wird das auf lange Sicht nicht gutgehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bral (28. Juli 2009)

Noctes schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Bral - Ich würde Dich dann mal gerne in einem Schlachtzug aus Casuals durch Ulduar ziehen sehen. 10er reicht mir. 25er oder Hardmode muss gar nicht sein...
> @Bral und Die Schachtel und alle anderen die so denken: Ihr wurdet offensichtlich von Blizz gekränkt weil sie euch die elektronische Penisverlängerung gekürzt haben. Da ist sie immer noch, aber eben nicht mehr so lang. Aus dem Grund seid ihr sauer und wollt das Game tot reden. Aber bleibt doch mal realistisch. Das Spiel war nach Blizz Aussagen ursprünglich für 500.000 Spieler geplant (Kann mich noch an die Berichte in den Spiele Zeitschriften erinnern). Das war schon hochgesteckt, weil der Markt für MMORPGs damals auf weniger Spieler geschätzt wurde. Also egal wie und wann das Spiel abgeschaltet wird. Es war Mega erfolgreich. Ich würde mal sagen das WoW im Spiele Bereich sowas wie Star Wars, HdR, Titanic und so weiter in einem ist. Außerdem war bei Blizz schon immer eine stärke gut zu klauen. Die haben sich das was es bei anderen schon gab abgeschaut und verbessert. Darauf beruht nun mal unser Wirtschaftssystem. Deshalb finde ich daran nichts schlimmes.
> ...



*Kopftätschel* Braver Noctes, hast du aber fein gesagt. Ich finde es zwar nicht nett das du von dir auf andere zu schliesst (pzgl. E-Penis)aber naja. Da du dir ja mühe gemacht hast, den Mist da oben zu schreiben (jaaaa hast du fein gemacht, braver Noctes) werde ich auch dazu was sagen. Wollen ja nicht das du deprimiert wirst. 
Also erstens : Wozu um alles in der Welt sollte ich Casuals durch Uludar ziehen? Mal ganz abgesehen davon, das es solo kaum möglich ist sehe ich den Sinn deiner Idee nicht ganz. Naja ist eh nur theoretisch da ich alle meine Chars gelöscht habe!
Das ich gekränkt bin, hmm nein kann ich auch nicht so stehen lassen. Ich fühle mich vera***** von Blizz, nicht gekränkt. Das neuer Content kommt und das es Änderungen in einem Spiel MMO geben MUSS ist logisch und auch absolut Verständlich für mich, aber was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, ist das eine Firma, die (egal welcher Sparte man angehört) ansich gesehen für eine Solide Basis sorgen muss (schon aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen) aber dabei ist, eben diese Basis auszuradieren und durch "Jumper" zu ersetzen. 
Zu dem Thema Klauen und Wirtschaftssystem sage ich mal lieber nichts, das würde etwas zu weit vom weg von Thema führen. 
Abgesehen davon rede ich WoW nicht Tod. Das schafft Blizzard schon locker alleine, da brauchen die meine Hilfe nun wirklich nicht dafür. Das WoW eines der Größten MMO`s ist, bzw eine Legende wie die von dir aufgeführten Beispiele anderer Genres, stimmt meiner ansich nach, nur vergisst du dabei eines. Diese Beispiele wurden auf eine andere Art zur Legende und zwar durch ihre Qualität. Star Wars im übrigen wurde es erst weit nach erscheinen der 4ten Episode und zwar ca zum erscheinen der 5ten. WoW dagegen wurde durch den extremen Hype und die Marketingstrategen kurz von BC Release quasi in diesen Status erhoben. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt stimmte auch die Qualität mehr als nur genug, nur davon ist NICHTS mehr übrig.
Falls du noch mehr hast, dann nur raus damit!



Dabow schrieb:


> Langsam nerfen diese Themen über den Untergang von WoW ! Ich kanns echt nimmer hören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann lies es nicht, wäre das einfachste für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BtT:
Das WoW nicht sofort ausstirbt sobald eines oder gar alle der neuen Spiele auf dem Markt ist, dürfte allen klar sein. Sollten diese Neuerscheinungen aber das halten was man in den Betas bisher gesehen hat dann dürften für WoW schwere Zeiten ansprechen.

Grüße


----------



## The Reptil (28. Juli 2009)

@ Te Natürlich läuft die zeit gegen wow und zwar schon seit der Veröffentlichung ist ja auch gut so sonst würde es nie was Neues geben


@ all Spiel xy ist besser als wow und wird es killen

klar wird das mal passieren aber im Moment sehe ich das Potenzial in noch keinem Titel
Blizz hat mit wow die Latte sehr hoch gelegt was den erfolg für ein mmo angeht da trüber zu kommen wird wenn überhaupt sehr schwer 
ich glaub wow wird langsam abbauen 
und die mmo Landschaft wird sich wieder normalisieren  sprich es wird nicht mehr ein so deutlich dominierendes spiel wie wow geben sonder die Konkurrenten werden wieder dichter zusammen liegen 
allerdings kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen das auch in 10 Jahren noch ein paar verrückte wow zocken ^^


----------



## Shintuargar (28. Juli 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Und dann wird noch Star Trek kommen, danach Star Wars und wieder werden sicher nicht wenige wechseln... wohl dann all diejenigen, die in Aion keine Alternative sehen weils auch wieder Fantasy ist.
> Ich glaub, für viele (nicht die Mehrheit, aber schon die ein oder andere Million) ist WoW nur noch Zeitvertreib bis ihr "Liebling" an den Start geht.



Was auch nicht vergessen werden sollte, dass die Spieler neuer MMOs nicht nur von WoW kommen. Selbst das derzeit hochgelobte AION wird spüren, wenn beispielsweise das Star Wars MMO online geht. Die Spieler werden sich immer mehr aufteilen, das werden alle aktuellen MMOs zu spüren bekommen. Blizzard hat den Vorteil, schon lange in der Gewinnzone zu sein und selbst ein massiver Einbruch in den Abos wird die nicht mehr groß jucken.


----------



## Shaddarim (28. Juli 2009)

Naja nach allem, was ich bisher so gelesen habe bezüglich der WoW Verschwörungstheorien fällt mir nur noch eins ein.


LANGWEILIG


Sry, dass musste sein...

Obwohl ich mit WoW aufgehört habe, geister ich hin und wieder noch durchs Buffed Forum und auch als Abwanderer sage ich getrost: WoW macht noch gute 6-8 Jahre wenn nicht mehr...
Es ist storytechnisch immer weiter ausbaubar und wenn Blizz merkt, dass die Abonnementen abhauen, dann werden sie wieder qulitativ hochwertigere Patches machen...

so far


----------



## grünhaupt (28. Juli 2009)

den Zenit hat wow erreicht. Ergo, geht es bachab.

Denke so zwei oder drei Jahre noch, dann wird Blizz einen neuen Knüller auf Basis von Warcraft bringen.

mfg Grüni

edit; nene, 6-8 Jahre glaube ich kaum. Die Entwicklung im PC- Bereich geht zu schnell voran. Um das Spiel dem Technikstand anzugleichen sind zu grosse änderungen notwendig. Daher tippe ich eher auf ein komplett neues Spiel, aber immer noch auf Basis von Warcraft bzw. WOW. Nur eben Spielmechanik und alles drumherum neu.


----------



## Pommesbude2 (28. Juli 2009)

muh. wow lebt


----------



## Frostbeule16 (28. Juli 2009)

mäh , wie viele threads gibts jetzt dazu?


----------



## Nadaria (28. Juli 2009)

da dies immer wieder erwähnt wird.
World of Warcraft hat NICHT 11 Millionen Spieler. Das ist eine Zahl die WoW-Fanboys immer gerne 11 Millionen mal erwähnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


11,5 Millionen war der Peak von WoW Abos die WoW Ende 2008 hatte. Inzwischen hat es 5 Millionen Spieler verloren und liegt bei 6,5... traurig traurig ....

Achja auch mit 6,5Millionen ist WoW absoluter Spitzenreiter und wird es auch in Zukunft bleiben es sei denn Aion schlägt wie eine Bombe ein was ich nicht glaube und das ist auch gut so (mir ist eine kleine überschaubare und nette Community lieber)


----------



## TheStormrider (28. Juli 2009)

5 Millionen weniger? Ja die Chinesen, aber die haben in der Zwischenzeit auf anderen Servern gespielt und außerdem dürfen die bald wieder kommen!


----------



## Alschaffar (28. Juli 2009)

Nordí530 schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz
> 
> Ich habe 3 Jahre sehr Intensiv und erfolgreich WoW gezockt aber in letzter Zeit hat es sich meiner meinung nach nur zum Negativen entwickelt ich kann mich noch sehr gut an die ganzen Old School Raids erinnern da haben halt manchmal Raids nicht stattgefunden weil eine bestimmte Klasse mit ner bestimmten Skillung gefehlt hat und ohne dieser ein Raid nicht möglich war, und heute da kann mitgehn wer will den bald ist es so das jeder alles beherscht ich warte nur auf den Tag wo ein Schurke im Raid zum Heilen Degradiert wird
> 
> ...



Nicht immer in der Vergangenheit leben...das war mal und ist unwiederruflich vorbei. WoW ist auch durch diejenigen, die es spielen und sich in Foren kundtun (wie auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), so geworden, wie es ist. Jetzt noch 5€ fürs Phrasenschwein: Wem es so nicht mehr gefällt, kann aufhören!.

Was für "AHAAA Effekte" soll man denn erwarten?? Einzig mit 3D - Brille, dass die Spieler durchs Wohnzimmer latschen, das wärs noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber was soll es denn sonst neues geben?
Mit den neuen Addons gabs viel neues Land zu erforschen, neue Quests, meiner meinung nach viele unterhaltsame und lange Quests, die sehr viel Spass gemacht haben, neue Instanzen...neue Völker...hm....naja, ich find das viel neues genug.

Ach ja, stimmt....der Mob ist ja auch nicht komplett neu gemacht worden, sondern nur abkopiert...Nun ja. Ein Buntstift wird immer ein Buntstift bleiben, nur die Farbe ändert sich....

Grüße


----------



## Dylvan (28. Juli 2009)

SWTOR IST WOW's UNTERGANG

                   !



Meine Meinung ^^


----------



## Trules1 (28. Juli 2009)

Nadaria schrieb:


> da dies immer wieder erwähnt wird.
> World of Warcraft hat NICHT 11 Millionen Spieler. Das ist eine Zahl die WoW-Fanboys immer gerne 11 Millionen mal erwähnen
> 
> 
> ...




Ich würde gerne mal deine Quelle sehen.


----------



## Shintuargar (29. Juli 2009)

Nadaria schrieb:


> da dies immer wieder erwähnt wird.
> World of Warcraft hat NICHT 11 Millionen Spieler. Das ist eine Zahl die WoW-Fanboys immer gerne 11 Millionen mal erwähnen
> 
> 
> ...



Und der 5 Millionen Verlust ist ein Wert, der von WoW-Hateboys immer gern erwähnt wird, um Untergangsszenarien zu untermauern. Dabei sind es die Chinesen, die wegen des Anbieterhickhacks nicht spielen durften. Dürfen sie aber bald wieder.


----------



## Critical Pain (29. Juli 2009)

Die Zeit läuft...
und WoW hat immer noch genug Spieler

Achja und WOTLK ist immernoch auf Platz 1 der Verkaufscharts

/vote 4 close 4 trollthread


----------



## Norjena (29. Juli 2009)

Es ist zu früh um SW:TOR hochzujubeln....abwarten und Tee trinken, die paar Screens und Filme lassen kaum auf das fertige Spiel schließen.
(Ich werde es auf jeden Fall spielen...schon alleine weil es Star Wars ist)


----------



## riggedi (29. Juli 2009)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> und ? dann kommen die ebend alle.
> 
> Alles möglichen Spiele wurden schon zu WoW Ablösern etc. erklärt. Aber bisher gab es noch keins.


Genauso schauts aus! Erst mal schaun, was die Praxis so alles bringt!

Riggedi


----------



## Karius (29. Juli 2009)

Die Zeit läuft gegen WoW. 


Wachstum gibt es auf den Hauptmärkten nicht mehr und die Konkurrenz wird immer besser und vielfältiger. 


Aber das macht Blizzard nichts. Bis WoW kein Geld mehr abwirft wird es noch sehr lange dauern und bis dahin gibt es Starcraft 2, Diablo 3 und ein neues MMO. Wenn die auch so gut sind wie die Vorgänger bin ich dabei und werde noch lange Blizzkunde sein. 


Wenn also die Zeit des Brachenprimus gekommen ist, wird es bei Blizzard heissen: The king is dead, long live the king.


----------



## Nadaria (29. Juli 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Und der 5 Millionen Verlust ist ein Wert, der von WoW-Hateboys immer gern erwähnt wird, um Untergangsszenarien zu untermauern. Dabei sind es die Chinesen, die wegen des Anbieterhickhacks nicht spielen durften. Dürfen sie aber bald wieder.



ich hasse wow nicht ganz im gegenteil ich finde es war und ist das beste mmorpg im bereich pve was es gibt. nur irgendwann kann man es eben nicht mehr sehen daran ändert auch nichts daran ob es nun wieder eine neue instanz und 3000 buffs und nerfs gibt. ich spiel eben jetzt lieber ein spiel was causual freundlicher ist d.h. ein spiel wo es nicht so sehr relevant ist ob man 50h die woche spielt oder 3-4. das muss nicht jeder so sehen hatte lang genug meine 4-5 raidtage die woche auch gehabt und es hat mir spass gemacht nur ist mir rl inzwischen deutlich wichtiger geworden als der wow zweitberuf...

aion ist für mich z.b. nicht besser aber eben "anders" genug um mal wieder spass zu haben in einem mmorpg und solange man nicht das ziel hat auf rang 1 zu stehen ist es eben nicht so relevant ob man 5 tage die woche raidet oder eben mal unverbindlich einloggt um sich einer netten pvp schlacht anzuschließen...

die zahlen der aktuellen abo zahlen stehen hier:
http://users.telenet.be/mmodata/Charts/1m-12m.png

und ob mit oder ohne chinesen merkt man eben schon einen deutlichen abstieg der abo zahlen. aber wenn stört das ob nun 6 oder 11 millionen das spiel spielen solange es einem selber spass macht. hört einfach auf anderen euer spiel aufzuzwingen. spielt das worauf ihr lust habt ob wow, hdro, aion oder was auch immer solange es euch spass macht ist doch alles in butter. 
für mich ist wow einfach nur noch langweilig denn wenn man schon alles erreicht hat ist das instanzen grinden/abfarmen halt dann doch jeden tag das gleiche... aber es soll ja auch leute geben die ulduar noch nicht gesehen haben bzw gecleared haben und für die wird wow sicher noch etwas unterhaltung zu bieten haben

mfg


----------



## Shintuargar (29. Juli 2009)

Nadaria schrieb:


> ich spiel eben jetzt lieber ein spiel was causual freundlicher ist d.h. ein spiel wo es nicht so sehr relevant ist ob man 50h die woche spielt oder 3-4. das muss nicht jeder so sehen hatte lang genug meine 4-5 raidtage die woche auch gehabt und es hat mir spass gemacht nur ist mir rl inzwischen deutlich wichtiger geworden als der wow zweitberuf...mfg



Da muss ich doch etwas schmunzeln, du hast u.a. keine Lust mehr auf WoW, weil du nun lieber ein Spiel zocken möchtest, was casual freundlicher ist und möchtest nun ein Spiel spielen, wo sehr viele von WoW hinwechseln, weil WoW zu casual freundlich geworden ist? Also entweder fällst du auf die Nase oder die anderen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei WoW wirst du auch nicht gezwungen, oben mitzuspielen. Das man nach sovielen Jahren einen Tapetenwechsel braucht, ist ja ok. Aber das Argument, in AION könne man sich auch so mal einloggen, lass ich nicht gelten. Ich gehe jede Wette ein, auch in AION wird es die Höher, Schneller, Weiter Fraktion geben und auch in AION wird man vermutlich nicht weit nach "oben" kommen, ohne viel Zeit zu investieren. Dieses Raidboss Ultimate zeigt ja schon, dass es Dinge gibt die ohne Zeit und Können nicht erreichbar sind. Klar könnte man sagen, ich muss das nicht haben. Muss man aber in keinem MMO.


----------



## Nadaria (29. Juli 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Da muss ich doch etwas schmunzeln, du hast u.a. keine Lust mehr auf WoW, weil du nun lieber ein Spiel zocken möchtest, was casual freundlicher ist und möchtest nun ein Spiel spielen, wo sehr viele von WoW hinwechseln, weil WoW zu casual freundlich geworden ist? Also entweder fällst du auf die Nase oder die anderen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




causual ist für mich nicht das gleiche wie einfach... wow wird zunehmend einfacher was viele als causual bezeichnen (für mich ein normal arbeintender mensch der als hobby spielt und nicht das spiel zum beruf macht was heute hoffentlich noch normal ist -> causual). für mich bedeutet das eher ich liebe anspruchsovolle spiele aber ich liebe eben auch meine freizeit die ich gerne draussen verbringe.
das problem ist ich kann jede hero im traum auswendig ablaufen nach so langer spielzeit d.h. gibts für mich als pve spieler nur noch raids. naxx hab ich auch schon mehrere hundertmale gecleared bleibt also derzeit nur ulduar in hardmodes. das wiederum bedeutet vieeeeell freizeit mit wow verwenden.

aion wird auf jeden fall in der ersten zeit auch eben causual freundlicher sein. d.h. loggst dich ein machst paar lvl spielst bischen elite gruppen quests und loggst dich aus. ohne feste raidzeiten ohne den muss einzuloggen. das kann sich auch irgendwann evtl ändern aber derzeit ist es eben so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich glaube schon das aion nicht so extrem epic epic epic alles muss lila schneller besser fixiert ist.

so war das gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (30. Juli 2009)

Ich habe gerade irgendwo den Satz gelesen:
Also die Science Fiction MMO´s wie SW sind ja nicht mit WOW zu vergleichen´´.
Entschuldigung, aber wieso nicht. Die Story spielt nicht im Mittelalter sondern im Weltall. Der Rest ist gleich.
Naja sehen wir mal einige kleine Punkte aus TOR ab:
- Jeder Charakter ist Synchronisiert
- Große Entscheidungsfreiheit im Gegensatz zu WOW
- Schön gemachte Kämpfe ( Deckung suchen etc.)

Aber hey das hat WOW ja auch. Eben genau deßhalb ist es nicht zu vergleichen. Seid Ende BC ist WOW nichtmehr WOW. Setzt euch mal 15 Minuten hin, seht euch das heutige WOW an, dann nehmt euch die nächsten 15 Minuten Zeit um Infos über ein anderes MMo zu suchen. Die Entwickler geben sich mühe, sie versuchen etwas gutes rauszubringen. Das versucht WOW nicht. Die sind so:
,,Hey , wat machen wir denn neu´´.
,, Nehmen wir mal Kil´jaeden im Sonnebrunnen *Kaffe trink*´´
,,aber zerstört das nicht die Story?´´
,;Wenn interessierts. Wir haben genug Kunden, und kriegen so unser Geld. Denk dir irgendwas aus was passt. *Umdreh und Switch reloaded anmach*´´.

T Sets:
,,Hey...was wollen wir denn im T7 machen?´´
,, Nimm die T3 pack naxx nach Nordend, und änder die Farben. *Kaffe schlürf*´´.
,,ist das net langweillig?´´
,,Ne du, haben genug Kunden, die beschäftigen sich ja mit allem solange es WOW ist. *Wieder Sendung anmach und Füße hochleg*´´.

Das waren vielleicht etwas komische Beispiele aber so ist es. Blizzard gibt sich keine Mühe, und das weil sie unangefochten sind. Blizzard zerstört ihre EIGENE GEschichte. Entschuldigung aber das ist das Idiotischste was man machen kann.


----------



## Solidus (30. Juli 2009)

@Aragorn1994 
jep mein reden ich log mich nur ein um bissel mit den gildenleuten zu labbern.. mehr mach ich nicht mehr und ich werde auch 100% mit min 6 anderen aus meiner gilde beim release zu kotor wechseln allein weil die Story für mich intressanter is.

Alle neuen mmo´s die in den nächsten 1-2 jahren kommen werden werden sicherlich nicht wow ablösen, ein paar spiele versuchen dies schon seit jahren, aber ich hoff mal das die "Entwickler bei blizz" dann mal merken was die da für ne scheiße die letzten paar Jahre gemacht haben.

Allerdings eins kotzt mich immer an.. und das liest man immer und immer wieder..... blabla neues MMO... vergleich mit wow.....

Allein die tatsache das wow vom einstieg das beste mmo ist.... bleibt unbestritten.... aber was dann?....
Und hier müsst ihr mal auf eure chars gucken wie einfallslos blizzard is... die verkaufen seit Wotlk release die gleichen items in anderen farben mit anderen stats immer wieder aber eyyyy wow is cool..... leute sowas is nich cool das is eher ziemlich peinlich das sogenannten entwicklern die ideen ausgehen...

wie gesagt mir soll es egal sein.
ich guck mir alle neuen mmos an um "selber" zu gucken was da entwickelt wurde.... sowas erkennt man nich auf vid... oder können freude erzählen....
und aus diesem grund 
soll jeder das spielen was ihm eher liegt ich hab halt nach ca 4-5 jahren wow die schnaue voll...


----------



## Malzbier09 (30. Juli 2009)

Nja ich bleib bei meiner Theorie das Blizz WoW einfach immer mehr auf Casuals umstellt und irgentwann für die "Richtigen Spieler" ein neues Nextgen. mmorpg rausbringen wird.
Zumindest wenn sie durch die Tatsache das das Game immer Casual freundlicher wird keine Kunden verlieren wollen.^^


----------



## Tidys (30. Juli 2009)

Also mir macht das Spiel immernoch Spaß.
Und ich bezeichne mich nicht wirklich als Causal - Gamer.


----------



## Technocrat (30. Juli 2009)

Solidus schrieb:


> aber ich hoff mal das die "Entwickler bei blizz" dann mal merken was die da für ne scheiße die letzten paar Jahre gemacht haben.



LOL! Dewegen ist Blizzard ja so erfolgreich - die verkaufen einfach nur Scheiße, trichtig?


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. Juli 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> LOL! Dewegen ist Blizzard ja so erfolgreich - die verkaufen einfach nur Scheiße, trichtig?


Dieter Bohlen ist auch erfolgreich. Ich würd aber seine Scheiße.... äääh keines seiner "Werke" zu den Perlen der Musikgeschichte zählen. Er macht massentaugliche Dödelmucke für Anspruchslose und ist quasi der Blizzard der Popmusik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nach deiner Definition müßte er aber ein unschlagbar genialer Musiker sein wie es auf der Welt kaum einen zweiten gibt... er ist ja erfolgreich! Richtig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (30. Juli 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Nach deiner Definition müßte er aber ein unschlagbar genialer Musiker sein wie es auf der Welt kaum einen zweiten gibt... er ist ja erfolgreich! Richtig?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Richtig.
Nur weil sie dir nicht gefällt, nur den paar Millionen anderen, ist die Musik nicht schlecht, nur nicht dein Geschmack.


----------



## Sascha_BO (30. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Nur weil sie dir nicht gefällt, nur den paar Millionen anderen, ist die Musik nicht schlecht, nur nicht dein Geschmack.


Richtig. Aber das selbe gilt für WoW. Die einen mögen es nicht (mehr), Millionen lieben es. Nur weil es erfolgreich ist ist es aber nicht *das ultimativ beste Spiel* das jemals entwickelt wurde, so wie viele Fanboys es gern hinstellen.


----------



## Lari (30. Juli 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Richtig. Aber das selbe gilt für WoW. Die einen mögen es nicht (mehr), Millionen lieben es. Nur weil es erfolgreich ist ist es aber nicht *das ultimativ beste Spiel* das jemals entwickelt wurde, so wie viele Fanboys es gern hinstellen.


Naja, für sie ist es das, denn das ist auch wieder Ansichtssache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schokotatze (30. Juli 2009)

Exsus schrieb:


> Die jenigen, die schon eine Weile dabei sind, suchen evtl. Alternativen. Und die Konkurrenz schläft nicht. Age of Conan, HdRO, RoM, GW, Warhammer (später evtl. Aion) könnten gelangweilte Spieler von WoW abziehen, aber ebenso wieder nach Azeroth zurückführen. Usw...



Da geb ich dir Recht, ich spiel jetzt seit 2 1/2 Jahren WoW und ich muss sagen mir vergeht langsam die Lust, ich werd jetzt mit RoM anfangen. 

Grüße


----------



## Willer (30. Juli 2009)

grünhaupt schrieb:


> den Zenit hat wow erreicht. Ergo, geht es bachab.
> 
> Denke so zwei oder drei Jahre noch, dann wird Blizz einen neuen Knüller auf Basis von Warcraft bringen.
> 
> ...




schau dir anarchy online an ... das spiel ist auch schon seid (1999/2000) auf dem markt und es exestiert immernoch weil dort die community nix vergleichbares zur auswahl hat

und die grafik ist weit aus schlechter als die von WoW

ich bin auch der meinung 8-10 jahre hält blizzards meisterwerk noch
obwohl es mir auch langsam aber sicher bisschen zu langweilig wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (30. Juli 2009)

also ich spiele zwar kein wow mehr, aber glaube trotzdem, dass es sich noch ein paar jahre halten wird ( ich denke da so an 3 bis 5 jahre). leider bin ich aber davon überzeugt, dass es auf keinen fall länger sein wird, da sich doch im laufe der zeit immer mehr spiele herauskristallisieren die vergleichbar mit wow sind.


----------



## Rolandos (30. Juli 2009)

RoM, HdRO, GW, Shaiya, Warhammer, AoC, Rapplez habe ich alles angespielt und festgestellt, es ist alles der selbe Müll, wobei WOW immer noch das kleinere Übel war.  
Eine kleine Ausnahme ist das SF MMO "EVE".  Zumindest was Handel, Produktion angeht  die fast nur von Spielern übernommen wird. Gute Teile müssen nicht gefunden werden die werden Produziert. Vielleicht kann man einen Bauplan dafür finden. In den Startbereichen gibt es noch PVE Handel. 
Aber das Skillen ist nur von der Zeit abhängig, in der du EvE Abboniert hast und nicht von deinen spielerischen Eigenschaften/Können. Und es gibt zig Skillmöglichkeiten, die um auf die höchste Stufe zu kommen, Monate lang warten benötigen, warten, nicht spielen.  Also auch Müll.

Ich bin davon überzeugt das auch Aion oder andere künftige MMORPG's nicht besser werden, eher schlechter, weil, gute Entwicklung kostet Geld was die Produzenten lieber verdienen wollen.


----------



## Heronimo (30. Juli 2009)

Exsus schrieb:


> btw. die Frage ist mir gekommen, weil ich immer wieder nach einigen Pausen meine Zelte in Azeroth aufschlage. Gewisse Elemente ziehen mich wieder hin, was bisher noch keine Konkurrenz geschaft hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In meinem Fall schafft das EQ2 (EverQuest 2) immer wieder.

Es ist in meinen Augen das momentan einzige mmo auf dem Markt, welches es durch ähnliche Beständigkeit und Ausgereiftheit (Release November 2004, bisher 4 Erweiterungen) überhaupt mit WoW aufnehmen kann.
Es hat eine um Welten besserer Grafik und sonnst alles was es in WoW gibt, und das in vielen Punkten sogar besser (z.B: Crafting).
Das einzige was ich in EQ2 noch vermissene, sind Flugmounts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da aber Grafik nicht alles ist und WoW seinen ganz eigenen Reiz hat, springe ich im Jahr paar mal zwischen den beiden Games hin und her und hoffe auf Aion.


Wer neugierig geworden ist, kann sich ja mal den Artikel "EverQuest-2-Special" hier auf Buffed anschauen.  
http://www.buffed.de/features/1793/everque...-kunark-special



MfG, Heronimo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Solidus (30. Juli 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> LOL! Dewegen ist Blizzard ja so erfolgreich - die verkaufen einfach nur Scheiße, trichtig?



.... 
die sind so erfolgreich weil viele "den hype von wow" mitmachen und es vom einstieg das beste game is...


----------



## Amkhar (30. Juli 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Dieter Bohlen ist auch erfolgreich. Ich würd aber seine Scheiße.... äääh keines seiner "Werke" zu den Perlen der Musikgeschichte zählen. Er macht massentaugliche Dödelmucke für Anspruchslose und ist quasi der Blizzard der Popmusik.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja,der Affen-Michel hat's genauso gemacht und jetzt wird ihm genau dieses nachgesagt.


----------



## Bral (30. Juli 2009)

Amkhar schrieb:


> Naja,der Affen-Michel hat's genauso gemacht und jetzt wird ihm genau dieses nachgesagt.



Ähh falls du mit "Affen-Michel" zufälligerweise auf Jackson anspielst, würde ich mal einfach sagen : BIG FAIL!
Die Grundunterschiede zwischen Bohlen und Jackson sind vor allem in den Liedtexten zu suchen bzw zu finden. Während sich die öhhhh Machwerke von Bohlen sowohl Musikalisch wie auch von den Texten her allsamt Platt und ohne Aussage darstellen, hatte Jacko zumindestens meistens versucht, politische, ökologische oder auch persönliche Meinungen und/oder Taten darzustellen und zu Interpretieren. Desweiteren war Jacko in etwa 40 Jahre WELTWEIT mit seiner Musik erfolgreich. Auch wenn diese mir nicht oder nur selten wirklich gefallen hat, muss ich zugeben das er einer der größten Künster ist / wahr, den die Welt je hatte. Bohlen dagegen dürfte nur aufgrund seiner Affären, Ehen und der Tatsache das er seinen Schrott auch noch im Deutschsprachigen Raum relativ gut Verkaufen konnte in die Geschichte eingehen, nicht wegen seines Lebenswerkes!

So long


----------



## Fujitsus (30. Juli 2009)

Bei rund 5 Mio. weggebrochenen, zahlenen Accounts aus dem asiatischen Bereich tut Blizzard schon gut dran die Werbetrommel zu rühren....denn 11 Mio. Spieler sind das schon bei weitem nicht mehr was da immer und überall erzählt wird und ausser dem ist WoW langweilig, sobald man den ersten Char "durch" hat!

In diesem Sinne.... listen to your heart


----------



## Amkhar (30. Juli 2009)

Bral schrieb:


> Ähh falls du mit "Affen-Michel" zufälligerweise auf Jackson anspielst, würde ich mal einfach sagen : BIG FAIL!
> Die Grundunterschiede zwischen Bohlen und Jackson sind vor allem in den Liedtexten zu suchen bzw zu finden. Während sich die öhhhh Machwerke von Bohlen sowohl Musikalisch wie auch von den Texten her allsamt Platt und ohne Aussage darstellen, hatte Jacko zumindestens meistens versucht, politische, ökologische oder auch persönliche Meinungen und/oder Taten darzustellen und zu Interpretieren. Desweiteren war Jacko in etwa 40 Jahre WELTWEIT mit seiner Musik erfolgreich. Auch wenn diese mir nicht oder nur selten wirklich gefallen hat, muss ich zugeben das er einer der größten Künster ist / wahr, den die Welt je hatte. Bohlen dagegen dürfte nur aufgrund seiner Affären, Ehen und der Tatsache das er seinen Schrott auch noch im Deutschsprachigen Raum relativ gut Verkaufen konnte in die Geschichte eingehen, nicht wegen seines Lebenswerkes!
> 
> So long


Er hat sich genial vermarktet,wie kein anderer,aber Küster war er trotzdem nicht.


----------



## (Hard) Cor(e) (30. Juli 2009)

Amkhar schrieb:


> Er hat sich genial vermarktet,wie kein anderer,aber Küster war er trotzdem nicht.




und du bist wie alt?

ich bin bestimmt kein anhänger seiner musik (obwohl die jackson 5 schon cool waren!) , aber das da eine legende die musikgeschichte geschrieben hat verstorben ist, sollte ansich jedem bewusst sein...

es gab vor nicht allzu langer zeit nen livekonzert von ihm auf 3sat oder sowas zu sehen, bukarest/budapest?! irgendwie sowas, hättest du das gesehen würdest du nicht solche aussagen treffen. 
is ja durchaus legitim andere vorstellungen von kunst zu haben, aber in dem fall gibt es eigentlich keine andere sichtweise, sein ganzes leben war ein einziges kunstwerk, im positiven wie im negativen.

mfg


----------



## Lari (30. Juli 2009)

Fujitsus schrieb:


> Bei rund 5 Mio. weggebrochenen, zahlenen Accounts aus dem asiatischen Bereich tut Blizzard schon gut dran die Werbetrommel zu rühren....denn 11 Mio. Spieler sind das schon bei weitem nicht mehr was da immer und überall erzählt wird und ausser dem ist WoW langweilig, sobald man den ersten Char "durch" hat!
> 
> In diesem Sinne.... listen to your heart


Wieder einmal gefährliches Halbwissen.
Die 5 Millionen spielen schon längst wieder. Und "zahlende Kunden" sind und waren es nie. Aber das ist dir denk ich mal sowieso egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichfritzer (30. Juli 2009)

WoW wird mit Aion probleme bekommen weil Aion ein ganz neues System ist.Aber WoW wird sich halten weil Blizz vermutlich kein Patch 5.0 und 4.Erweiterung mehr bringt aber warscheinlich ein WoW2 mit neuer Grafik.Ich denk auch das Blizz uns unsere Chars gibt. Also nur neue Grafik!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amkhar (30. Juli 2009)

(Hard) schrieb:


> und du bist wie alt?
> 
> ich bin bestimmt kein anhänger seiner musik (obwohl die jackson 5 schon cool waren!) , aber das da eine legende die musikgeschichte geschrieben hat verstorben ist, sollte ansich jedem bewusst sein...
> 
> ...


Hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit Alter zu tun aber ich bin älter als er war.
Nun wird es aber zu OT und führt zu nichts.


----------



## Trorg (30. Juli 2009)

Lichfritzer schrieb:


> WoW wird mit Aion probleme bekommen weil Aion ein ganz neues System ist.Aber WoW wird sich halten weil Blizz vermutlich kein Patch 5.0 und 4.Erweiterung mehr bringt aber warscheinlich ein WoW2 mit neuer Grafik.Ich denk auch das Blizz uns unsere Chars gibt. Also nur neue Grafik!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW wird auch durch Aion kein problem bekommen, weil Aion sehr stark auf PvP ausgelegt ist und das viele PvEler nicht ansprechen wird.
Vieleicht wandert 1 Million Spieler ab, aber das juckt Blizz dann auch nicht.
WoW 2 wird es nicht geben denke ich


----------



## Nordí530 (30. Juli 2009)

Doch wird es geben ich habe vor kurzem gelesen das einige Programmierer und Gamedesigner von WoW abgezogen wurden und an einem neuen TOP SECRET Projekt Arbeiten und so wie Lichfritzer schon geschrieben hat bin ich überzeugt das man seine Chars die man Jahrelang gespielt hat auch dann mitnehmen wird können zu WoW2 (oder so ähnlich).

Wenn das der Fall währe bin ich ab diesem Moment wieder Zahlender Kunde bei Blizzard! 

Nordí


----------



## (Hard) Cor(e) (30. Juli 2009)

Amkhar schrieb:


> Hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mit Alter zu tun aber ich bin älter als er war.
> Nun wird es aber zu OT und führt zu nichts.



haste grundsätzlich recht, aber gerade dann solltest du doch die karriere verfolgt haben oder?
naja, schluss nu un gut is...


----------



## Klos1 (30. Juli 2009)

Dieses geheime Projekt von Blizzard hat aber nichts mit Wow 2 zu tun, daß hat Blizzard selbst schon bestätigt. Es ist ein völlig neues Spiel, mit völlig anderen Inhalt. Und nur der Grafik wegen wird es kein Wow 2 geben. Im Höchstfall wird Blizzard eine neue Engine aufsetzen und auch das wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## BimmBamm (31. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Wieder einmal gefährliches Halbwissen.
> Die 5 Millionen spielen schon längst wieder.



Quelle? Nach meinem Wissensstand wird das eventuelle "Joint Venture" mit NetEase immer noch untersucht; ferner ist das Verfahren von The9 gegen Blizzard noch nicht abgeschlossen, weshalb WoWs Zukunft in China immer noch nicht gesichert ist. Derzeit können keine neuen Kunden einen WoW-Account erwerben; "Alt-Kunden" haben jedoch wieder Zugriff auf die Server. Angeblich müssen weitere Dinge im Spiel geändert werden, bis eine erneute komplette Freigabe erteilt wird - und das alles noch ohne "WotLK", dessen Erscheinen in China somit weiter in den Sternen steht (siehe http://www.massively.com/2009/07/22/world-...aunch-in-china/ ).



> Und "zahlende Kunden" sind und waren es nie. Aber das ist dir denk ich mal sowieso egal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Inwiefern sind und waren das keine zahlenden Kunden? Laut Pressemitteilung von Blizzard Entertainment heißt es: "Spieler, die innerhalb der letzten dreißig Tage über Internet Game Rooms auf den Spielservice zugegriffen haben, gelten ebenfalls als Abonnent." (http://eu.blizzard.com/de/press/070306.html).

Da in China MMORPGs fast ausschließlich von Internet-Cafes gespielt werden und dort stundenweise abgerechnet wird, zählt bei Blizz wohl jeder als "zahlender Kunde" bzw. Abonnent, der sich dort auch nur für ein paar Minuten im letzten Monat eingeloggt hat. Wie ich schon mehrmals hier im Forum erwähnte, sind die Gesamtzahlen wenig aussagekräftig; für den deutschen Raum interessiert lediglich die Anzahl der Abos aus diesem Bereich - und solche Zahlen hat Blizzard nie veröffentlicht.

Wer anderen "gefährliches Halbwissen" vorwirft, sollte schon ein paar Quellen vorweisen können. Sonst macht man sich schnell lächerlich.


----------



## Ol@f (8. August 2009)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Angeblich müssen weitere Dinge im Spiel geändert werden, bis eine erneute komplette Freigabe erteilt wird - und das alles noch ohne "WotLK", dessen Erscheinen in China somit weiter in den Sternen steht (siehe http://www.massively.com/2009/07/22/world-...aunch-in-china/ ).



http://ensidia.com/home/news/wow-china-mak...rn.html#comment


----------



## Kildran (8. August 2009)

denke nicht das WoW in den nächsten 5 jahren vom aussterben bedroht ist , nur das es mehr und mehr konkurenz gibt bzw die jetzigen entwicklungen vllt einigen leuten net gefallen die sich nach alternativen umsehen weshalb ich denke das die spielerzahl spätestens in 2 jahren ihren höchststand erreicht hat und sinken wird , wenn net früher 


ich persönlich hätte es damals niemals gedacht jemals aufhören zu können (wirklich ein extrem süchtiger fanboy gewesen) , nach kurzen WAR test zurrück gekommen , kurz vor dem addon worauf sich viele schon monate gefreut hatten ..........komme on , gehe kara .........oha was ist passiert !?!?!?!?!? ( dieser dicke nerfpatch)

erster teil meines denkens vom perfekten spiel waren dahin

addon gekauft und angespielt bis lvl 73 , erste instanzen gespielt ..........."heul" ich dachte brd wäre hefitgst generft worden aber die instanzen waren vom schwierigkeitsgrad ein witz und sind es heute noch auch auf heroisch 

pause , neuer versuch 
80 gemacht , equip gefarmt , dabei in einer hero wohl ca eine situation wo ich nicht das gefühl hatte nur wegen so dummen items reinzugehen sondern wegen spaß 
erste raids mitgemacht , kopf an die wand gehauen 
acc gekünfigt 

vom pvp spreche ich erst gar net , finde ich seit ende bc schon scheiße



PS: ich kenne etwa 10 leute aus meinem realen privaten und auch aus dem virtuellen umfeld die kein WoW mehr spielen aus den oben genannten gründen

ich werde das gefühl net los das es WoW mal so ergehen wird wie star wars galaxies und das halte ich immoment nicht einmal für unrealistisch auch wenn es das "größte" mmo ist


----------



## DJ Murraat (8. August 2009)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v289/Nalu/loatheblol.png


----------



## BimmBamm (8. August 2009)

[betrifft _neue_ Anpassungen des Spieles in China]



Ol@f schrieb:


> http://ensidia.com/home/news/wow-china-mak...rn.html#comment



Das ist uralt und hat nichts mit der _erneuten_ Anpassung (nach den bisherigen Quellen in Hinsicht "Gewaltpotential des Spiels") zu tun. Untote sind seit jeher in China an die lokalen Gewohnheiten angeglichen. Über die aktuellen Anpassungen und wie diese auszusehen haben gibt es meines Wissens nach noch keine offizielle Information.


----------



## Fusssi (8. August 2009)

WoW wirds schon noch lange genug geben, aber ich zitiere:

"Alles hat ein Ende nur die Wurst hat zwei"


----------



## Fedaykin (8. August 2009)

Das ist jetzt wirklich ein reiner "off-topic" Post.

Ein kleiner, gut gemeinter Tipp bzw. Rat an 90% der hier aktiven User:

kauft euch einen Duden. Bitte. Grauenvoll was hier streckenweise steht...


----------



## Müllermilch (8. August 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Die zeit laeuft...und zwar gegen diesen Thread.
> Bald gibts n close da:
> 1 Keine Sufu benutzt
> 2 keine ernsthaftes diskusionstheme
> 3 Am 2012 die Welt untergeht/ausseridische kommen. Geh zu den anderen "Propheten"




Die Zeit läuft....und zwar gegen deine Zeit!
Bald wirst du merken das du : 
1.Einen sinnlos/mimi Post gemacht hast
2.Zwei Minuten deines Lebens geopfert hast um ein paar Buchstaben einzugeben
3.Eigentlich gar nichts zum Thema gesagt hast.


B2T:

Denke mal WoW wird so schnell nicht geschlagen - AION und Co. werden keine WoW Killer sein.Liegt einfach daran das WoW einfach schon mehrere Jahre auf dem Buckel hat und der Inhalt einfach gigantisch is.Bei neuen MMORPGS sind wie bei den meisten Spielen Bugs vorhanden.WoW ist eben schon ausgereift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und durch die Systemanforderungen läuft es auch auf älteren PC's.Die Grafik stört die meisten ja auch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

